# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Fillon Kreshma e Madhe

## I KTHYERI

*K R E S H M Ë T*

_(SA DHE CILAT JANË ATO)_

Ne tashmë i kemi përmendur kreshmët në përgjithësi, megjithatë do të ishte mirë t’u referohemi më analitikisht, pasi shumë të krishterë nuk i njohin dhe shpesh pyesin rreth tyre.
Kreshma, siç duhet ta dimë, u themelua nga Perëndia vetë. Në Dhiatën e Re Krishti ynë fillimisht kreshmoi për dyzet ditë dhe vetëm atëherë filloi Predikimin e Tij të Shenjtë në tokë. Dhe gjithashtu, nga Dhjata e Vjetër e dimë se përpara se të merrte Dhjetë Urdhërimet nga vetë Perëndia në Malin Sinai ku qëndroi Perëndia, profeti Moisi kreshmoi për dyzet ditë.
Kështu përmbledhazi dhe me prova u përgjigjemi atyre që mohojnë urdhërimin e kremimit. Dhe le të mos harrojmë se për këtë arsye – sepse nuk u bindën dhe nuk kreshmuan – gjyshja jonë Eva dhe gjyshi ynë Adam humbën dhe përfunduan jashtë Parajsës së Bekuar.
Sipas Etërve të Shenjtë të Kishës sonë, kreshma frenon pasionet, forcon njeriun shpirtërisht, nënshtron dhe largon demonët, i sjell pendim, ndriçim dhe pastërti shpirtit, i bën si mëndjen dhe trupin të shëndetshëm dhe më e rëndësishmja, i pëlqejmë Perëndisë.
Falë Shpëtimtarit tonë Jisu Krisht, ne të krishterët orthodhoksë, duke bërë luftën e drejtë të Besimit të Gjallë sëbashku me gjithë virtutet e tjera dhe me kreshmën, mund të rifitojmë Parajsën e humbur të kënaqësive.

Kreshmët, siç fillojnë pothuajse që nga fillimi i vitit janë si vijon:

1. Nga dita e Krishtlindjeve deri më 4 janar (perioda e dymbëdhjetë ditëve të Krishtlindjeve) të gjitha ushqimet janë të lejuara, madje edhe të mërkurë dhe të premte.

2. Më 5 janar, Vigjiljen e Epifanisë, hamë vetëm ushqime pa vaj, megjithatë nëse bie të shtunë ose të dielë ushqimet me vaj janë të lejuara.

3. Epifania e Shenjtë është ditë e liruar nga kreshma edhe nëse bie të mërkurë ose të premte.

4. Nëse Paraqitja e Shpëtimtarit tonë Jisu Krisht në Tempull (2 shkurt), bie të mërkurë ose të premte peshku është i lejuar. Nëse bie në ndonjë ditë tjetër të gjitha ushqimet janë të lejuara.

5. Java nga e diela e publikanit dhe e fariseut, me të cilën fillon Triodi, deri të dielën e ardhëshme të djalit plangprishës është javë e liruar nga kreshma, mund të hamë gjithçka, madje edhe të mërkurë dhe të premte dhe kjo është quajtur java e Arzivuriut.

6. Java nga e diela e djalit plangprishës deri të dielën e lidhjes së mishit është një javë normale, si çdonjëra gjatë gjithë vitit, që do të thotë, jemi të kujdesshëm që të mos hamë mish, produkte të qumështit, produkte të djathit dhe peshk të mërkurë dhe të premte.

7. Të dielën e lidhjes së djathit lejohemi, nëse duam, të hamë mish. Pas kësaj dite, kanonet e Kishës sonë të Shenjtë na lejojnë të hamë mish përsëri vetëm natën pas Liturgjisë Hyjnore të Ngjalljes. Megjithatë, në javën që pason të dielën e LIDHJES SË MISHIT deri të dielën e lidhjes së djathit ose “Djathpashkës”, siç e quajnë disa, të gjithë produktet e qumështit, produktet e djathit, peshku dhe vezët janë të lejuara madje edhe të mërkurë dhe të premte. Këtë javë themi se kemi një “kreshmë të bardhë”.

8. Dita pas të dielës së lidhjes së dhjathit, e cila është e hëna e pastër, fillon Kreshma e Madhe e Pashkës. Në këtë ditë kemi vetëm ushqime të thata, si bukë, hallvë, ullinj, tahini, qepë, selino. Disa të krishterë kanë një zakon që të mos hanë asgjë në këtë ditë dhe të tjerë presin deri të mërkurë në mëngjes ose mbasdite për të marrë misteret e shenjta në kishën ku zhvillohet Liturgjia e Parashenjtëruar.

9. Gjatë Kreshmës së Madhe nuk hamë mish, produktet e qumështit, produktet e djathit, vezë ose peshk. Mund të hamë bukë me vaj, molusk, kallamar, oktapod. Megjithatë, ata që mund të hanë bukë pa vaj, që do të thotë pa vaj farash, vaj ulliri ose vaj soje të mërkurë dhe të premte do të kenë një kreshmë më të lartë, e cila është e pëlqyeshme për Perëndinë. Zoti sigurisht që u jep forcë dhe një shpërblim analog këtyre shpirtrave. Këtu duhet të vemë re se, kreshmimi kërkon dallim dhe do të ishte mirë të konsultoheshim me atin tonë shpirtëror për të shmangur ekstremizmat dhe ekseset.

10. Të dielën e tretë të kreshmës, e cila është e diela e Faljes së Kryqit. Përsëri, meqenëse është e dielë, vaji i ullirit është si në të gjitha të dielat e Kreshmës së Madhe. Megjithatë, nëse bie sëbashku me Festën e Ungjillëzimit të Hyjlindëses, atëherë lejohet peshk, por jo produktet e djathit. Gjithashtu, nëse dita e Ungjillëzimit ndodh të bierë në një ditë tjetër, veç të dielës, qoftë e mërkurë ose e premte, mund përsëri të hamë peshk, por pa pasur në tavolinë produkte të djathit. Të Dielën e Dafinave nuk hamë peshk, por bukë me vaj me shikimin në pritjen dhe përgatitjen për Javën e Madhe. Si mbijetoi në kohët e vjetra dhe si arritëm sot në pikën që hahet peshk, saktësisht nuk e dimë.

11. Nga nata pas Liturgjisë Hyjnore të Ngjalljes deri të Dielën e Thomait është një javë e lirë nga kreshma. Kjo javë është quajtur Java e Përtëritjes dhe e gjithë java konsiderohet nga Kisha jonë si një ditë e vetme – një festim i vazhdueshëm i Pashkës. (Këtu duhet të vemë re përsa i përket Liturgjisë së Pashkës: Të gjithë të krishterët duhet të qëndrojnë deri në fund të shërbesës dhe nëse janë përgatitur siç duhet dhe kungohen do të marrin një bekim shumë të madh, jo si shumë të tjerë, të cilët, nga padija, indiferenca ose mungesa e përpjekjeve, largohen menjëherë pas “Krishti u Ngjall” për të ngrënë, duke mbetur të paditur ose indiferent karshi faktit se ata po i mohojnë vetes një bekim të një rëndësie të madhe). Deri të Dielën e Thomait kemi një ndërprerje të kreshmës në çdogjë. Kjo javë quhet “Java e Përtëritjes” dhe e gjithë java konsiderohet nga Kisha jonë si të ishte një ditë Pashke.

12. Nga dita që pason të Dielën e Thomait ne kreshmojmë normalisht ashtu si në gjithë pjesën tjetër të vitit.

13. Në Mes-Pentikostinë, e cila përherë bie të mërkurë, mund të hamë peshk, nëse dëshirojmë, por jo qumësht dhe produkte djathi.

14. Në ditën e mbylljes së Pashkës, e cila përsëri bie të mërkurë dhe përherë është dita para Ngjitjes, peshku lejohet, por jo qumësht ose produketet e djathit.

15. Nga e Diela e Pentikostisë në të Dielën e Gjithë Shenjtorëve, është quajtur “Java e Shpirtit të Shenjtë” dhe është javë e lirë nga kreshma.

16. Kreshma e Dymbëdhjetë Apostujve fillon menjëherë pas së Dielës së Gjithë Shenjtorëve deri në vigjilje të festës së Kryeaposujve Pjetër dhe Pavël. Gjatë kësaj kreshme ndërpresim mishin, qumështin dhe produktet e djathit. Peshku lejohet të shtunave dhe të dielave, por jo produketet e djathit.

17. Në festën e Kryeapostujve Shën Pjetrit dhe Pavlit, të gjitha ushqimet janë të lejuara, vetëm nëse bie të mërkurë ose të premte, në raste të tilla peshku lejohet, por jo produktet e djathit.

18. Në festën e Pesëmbëdhjetë Ditëve të Gushtit, (nga 1 deri 14 gusht) kreshmojmë si në Kreshmën e Madhe para Pashkës. Më 6 gusht, në të cilën është Shpërfytyrimi i Shpëtimtarit (Festë Zotërore), peshku lejohet, edhe nëse bie të mërkurë ose te premte, por produktet e djathit nuk lejohen në këto dy ditë (Është Festë Zotërore). Më 15 gusht, në të cilën është Fjetja e Hyjlindëses (Festë e Nënës së Zotit) mund, nëse duam, të hamë mish, dhe nëse ndodh që festa të bierë të MËRKURË ose të PREMTE përsëri hamë peshk pa produktet e djathit.

19. Në lindjen e Shën Joan Parërendësit dhe në 24 gusht dhe në mbledhjen e 7 janarit, në se bie të mërkurë ose të premte, mund të hamë peshk, në ditët e tjera mish gjithashtu. Në përgjithësi, duhet ta dimë se kur në një kreshmë hamë peshk kurrë nuk hamë produkte të djathit përveç javës së Lidhjes së Djathit, në të cilën hahet peshk, pasi produktet e djathit shkojnë sëbashku me mishin. Megjithatë, në Prerjen e Kryes së Shën Joan Parërendësist, e cila është më 29 gusht, përherë hamë ushqime pa vaj.

Më 14 shtator, ditën e Ngritjes së Kryqit të Nderuar hamë ushqime pa vaj, vetëm nëse bie të shtunë ose të dielë, në këtë rast kemi ndërprerje të kreshmës për verë dhe vaj si dhe më 29 gusht, Prerja e Kryes së Shën Joan Parërendësit. Megjithatë, më 23 shtator, në të cilën është zënia e tij, nëse bie të mërkurë ose të premte hamë vaj. Gjithashtu dhe në përkujtimet e shenjtorëve të mëdhenj, të mërkurë dhe të premte hamë vaj. Megjithatë nëse një kishë e caktuar feston ditën e tij, në këto ditë mund të hamë peshk. Kujtojmë këtu se, në të gjitha të shtunat e vitit ndërpritet kreshma për verë dhe vaj, përveç të Shtunës së Madhe, kur hamë ushqime pa vaj.
Në përgjithësi, gjatë vitit kishtar, në festat e Nënës së Zotit, nëse bien të mërkurë ose të premte, kemi ndërprerje të kreshmës për peshk, por jo produktet bulmetore ose vezë. Vëmë re gjithashtu se, në Malin e Shenjtë, të cilin shumë nga Etërit e quajnë “Arka e Orthodhoksisë sonë”, gjatë dyzetë ditëve të Krishtlindjeve hanë peshk vetëm të shtunave dhe të dielave dhe e fillojnë këtë që nga festa e Hyrjes së Hyjlindëses, si dhe gjithashtu gjatë gjithë vitit kishtar ata kanë të hënën si ditë kreshme sëbashku me të mërkurën dhe të premten. Sigurisht, në botë nuk kanë kohë shumë të lirë për të ruajtur rregullin e athonitëve dhe për këtë arsye Etërit tregojnë lehtësim dhe kuptim në këto çështje. Por sigurisht, ata që duan të praktikojnë këtë rregull të mos dekurajohen, për aq kohë sa ekziston mirëkuptimi ndërmjet atit shpirtëror dhe rrëfimtarit dhe për aq kohë sa të gjitha gjërat fillohen me “bindjen e bekuar”.

20: Kreshma gjatë periudhës së Krishtlindjes fillon menjëherë pas ditës që pason festën e apostullit Filip, që do të thotë nga 15 nëntori. Nga kjo ditë deri më 17 dhjetor ne mund, përveç të mërkurave dhe të premteve, të hamë peshk, por jo produkte të djathit për gjithë periudhën e kreshmës. Gjithashtu, në festën e apostullit Filip dhe në Hyrjen e Hyjlindëses mund të hamë peshk edhe nëse bie e mërkurë ose e premte.

21: Nga 18 dhjetori deri më 23 dhjetor hamë vetëm ushqime me vaj dhe ata që mund dhe dëshirojnë mund të hanë ushqime pa vaj, duke pasur kështu bekim përveç të shtunës dhe të dielës, në të cilat hamë vaj. Në prag të Krishtlindjes dhjetor 24 ne sigurisht duhet të hamë ushqime pa vaj ose të thata, vetëm nëse përsëri bie të shtunë ose të dielë.

22: Në të gjitha të shtunat e vitit nëse do të kungohemi të dielën hamë vaj deri në drekë, pasi këtë ditë kemi ndërprerje të kreshmës me “verë e faj”, pikërisht siç na mëson Kisha jonë në tipikonë e saj lidhur me kreshmën, përveç të shtunës së madhe në të cilën mund të hamë pa vaj ose ushqime të thata. Ekzistojnë gjithashtu dy çështje lidhur me kreshmën të cilat do t’i trajtojmë me udhëheqësit tanë shpirtëror, pasi opinionet ndryshojnë. E Para është, siç disa njerëz thonë, që të Enjten e Madhe mund të hamë vaj dhe e Dyta se nga Pashka e Shenjtë deri në Pentikosti, të gjithë besimtarët që kungohen mund të hanë në darkë vaj.
Tani, nëse duam t’i përmbledhim dhe t’i rreshtojmë numerikisht kreshmët, do të thoshim se kemi shtatë kategori kreshmimesh. Kështu, duke filluar nga më strikti, por më i larti dhe më i shenjti kemi:
Së pari Kreshmimi i Plotë, që do të thotë se as nuk hamë as nuk pimë gjë për një ditë ose më shumë, sipas fuqive tona, si për shembull të Premten e Madhe të cilën e ruajnë shumë njerëz gjatë gjithë viteve të jetës së tyre, pasi duan që në këtë mënyrë të marrin pjesë dhe të vajtojnë për Kryqëzimin e padrejtë njerëzor të Shpëtimtarit tonë Krisht dhe nuk pijnë as ujë pasi, ashtu siç e thamë edhe të Hënën e Bardhë, është dita e parë e Kreshmës së Madhe.
Kreshma, përveç atyre që thamë më sipër, është gjithashtu një lloj vajtimi personal dhe kryq mbi shpatullat tona për mosbindjen dhe mëkatet tona, pasi me këto ne zemëruam Perëndinë tonë të Gjithmirë dhe Atë. Por le të mos harrojmë se Ngjallja përherë pason Kryqëzimin. Kështu edhe ne, kur kryqëzojmë veten tonë me kreshmë, por gjithashtu edhe çdo person me luftën e tij personale dhe shpirtërore, mund të jemi të sigurt se edhe ne mund ta shohim ngjalljen e shpirtrave tanë dhe të marrim dhuratat e Shpirtit të Shenjtë të cilat Perëndia njeridashës ua dhuron të krishterëve që përpiqen, por edhe SHPËTIMIN E SHPIRTRAVE TANË, për të cilat nuk ka këmbim.
Së dyti kemi kreshmimin e plotë, por duke pirë vetëm ujë.
Së treti është kreshmimi me ushqim të thatë që kupton vetëm ngrënien e bukës, hallvës, ullinjve, tahinit, jeshileve.
Së katërti është ushqimi pa vaj, që kupton ngrënien e ushqimeve të gatuara pa vaj sëbashku me ato që përmendëm më sipër.
Së pesti janë ushqimet me vaj , në këtë mund të hamë ushqime me vaj, sallatë, me vaj dhe gjithashtu gjithçka që lartpërmendëm, me masë pak verë sipas zakonit athonit.
Së gjashti është kreshmimi në të cilin lejohet peshku, në të cilin mund të hamë peshk dhe ushqime me vaj, por jo produkte të djathit.
Së shtati është kreshme e dhjathngrënies në të cilën mund të hamë të gjitha sa thamë më sipër me djath, produkte qumështi, kos, vezë. Dhe përfundimisht kemi ndalim-kreshmimi në të gjitha, ku, nëse duam, mund të hamë gjithashtu edhe mish. Megjithatë, duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm pasi në sasi të mëdha toksikët mund të shkaktojnë probleme për zemrën dhe shumë pjesë të tjera të trupit, ndërkohë që jeshilet ndihmojnë.
Në të gjitha kreshmimet e mësipërme, duke lënë natyrisht mënjanë kreshmimet e plota, duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm që të mos hamë shumë, pasi kështu nuk konsiderohet si kreshmim dhe zakonisht stomaku na gënjen me shkelmime sikur të qe bosh, edhe sikur të kemi ngrënë dhe kështu biem në mëkatin e grykësisë.
Siç e shohim të dashur vëllezër, me çfarë urtësie të mahnitshme Etërit e Shenjtë dhe Perëndimbajtës të Kishës sonë caktuan kreshmimet për të gjithë vitin, për shëndet të shpirtit dhe të trupit.
Kështu, duke zbatuar kreshmët e mësipërme ushqimore, le të këndojmë sëbashku me psaltët: “Le të kreshmojmë një kreshëm të pranueshme, të përlqyer tek Perëndia. Një kreshëm e vërtetë, është largim nga të këqiat, përmbajtje e gjuhës, mungesë zemërimi, ndarje nga dëshirat, shpifjet, gënjeshtrat dhe dëshmitë e rreme. Mungesa e të cilave, është kreshma e vërtetë dhe e pëlqyer.”

----------


## Kryeengjelli

*Fjalimi i Hirësi Joanit në ditën e parë të kreshmës.*

Themi vazhdimisht që kreshma është një udhëtim. Jo vetëm kreshma, por vetë jeta jonë është një udhëtim. Të gjithë ne që kemi filluar kreshmën, kemi filluar një udhëtim. Filloi periudha që ndryshon ngjyrat. Zoti na tregon shpesh nëpërmjet Ungjillit për gjendjen në të cilën ndodhemi. Jo vetëm Zoti, por edhe shumë filozofë e psikologë thonë që njerëzit kanë humbur “veten” e tyre, dhe kush humbet veten, ka humbur gjithçka. Gjithçka tjetër që përpiqet ai të fitojë, nuk mund ta përmbushë dot atë që mund t’i japë “vetja”. Një nga arsyet që njeriu mendon që ka humbur “veten”, është kur s’e kupton dot që ka humbur “veten”. Keni dëgjuar te paravolia e “Djalit plangprishës”, për djalin që u kthye të thuhet “erdhi në vete” që do të thotë se ai filloi të kuptojë situatën në të cilën ndodhej.
Askush nuk mund të fillojë dot udhëtimin e kreshmës, nëse nuk do të vijë në vete. Ne sot e kemi humbur qëllimin e jetës. Dëshira për kënaqësi, etja për pushtet dhe të tjera gjëra të kota si këto, nuk mund ta ndihmojnë njeriun, jo vetëm t’i japë kuptimin jetës, por as nuk do ta bëjnë dot të lumtur. Lumturia dhe qëllimi i jetës janë të lidhura me njëra - tjetrën. 
Askush nuk mund të arrijë dot lumturinë, nëse nuk do të ketë një qëllim në jetë. 
Njerëzit në ditën e sotme nuk kanë asnjë arsye për të jetuar dhe asnjë arsye për qëllimin e jetës. Kjo ndodh edhe tek njerëzit e kishës të cilët mendojnë se besojnë, vijnë vazhdimisht në kishë, por kanë humbur arsyen për të jetuar dhe arsyen për të vdekur.
Vetë fakti që shpeshherë brenda kishës kemi mërira, grindje, thashetheme, dhe plot kotësira, tregon që këta njerëz janë të ngeshëm, tregon që këta njerëz nuk po udhëtojnë. Sepse ai njeri që udhëton nuk merret me gjërat që ndodhin në stacion. Ai e ka mendjen vetëm tek udhëtimi. Vet fakti që ne merremi me shumë gjëra që janë rrotull nesh, do të thotë që ka humbur sensi i udhëtimit.
Njeriu është përpjekur gjatë gjithë historisë së tij për pasuri. Ka grumbulluar pasuri të madhe, e megjithatë nuk është bërë i lumtur. Në librin e tij, kishtari thotë që dhe dituria është “kotësi e kotësive”. Sado të grumbullosh pasuri ajo nuk mund të të shërbejë, ajo nuk mund të të sjellë lumturi. Ju e dini sa shumë i pasur ishte Solomoni, dhe megjithatë ai nuk ishte i lumtur, sepse ai vetë thotë “kotësi e kotësive”. 
Me të vërtetë askush nuk mund të arrijë dot lumturinë, nëse shpirti i tij nuk prehet te Zoti.
Njeriu është krijuar sipas ikonës së Trinisë, që do të thotë se shpirti ynë do të jetë gjithmonë i shqetësuar, nëse nuk prehet te Zoti. Shën Agustini thotë: “Zot më ke krijuar sipas ikonës Tënde, dhe asnjëherë nuk do të gjejmë prehje derisa të pushojmë tek Ti”. Pushimi tek Zoti nuk mund të kuptohet dot pa udhëtimin drejt Atij. Kjo është arsyeja pse ne e kemi quajtur kreshmën një lloj udhëtimi. Udhëtim nga kjo gjendje fizike në të cilën ndodhemi në një gjendje tjetër të thellë shpirtërore. Ky udhëtim kërkon sakrifica, kërkon mundim. Ashtu si dhe në Shkrimin e Shenjtë mësojmë se Izraeli u kthye në tokën e premtuar duke kaluar nëpërmjet shkretëtirës, gjë që simbolizon çlirimin dhe gjendjen shpirtërore të njeriut.
Të fitosh përsëri atë që ke humbur nuk është aq e lehtë, prandaj udhëtimi është i mbushur me vështirësi dhe sakrifica, për të cilat kërkohet një lloj privimi. Arsyetimi foshnjërak njerëzor dhe vlerësimi në mënyrë të papërgjegjshme, pa njohur mirë gjendjen reale të njeriut dhe nevojat e tij, propozuan çlirime të ndryshme. Ashtu si i propozoi vetes dhe djali plangprishës, sepse edhe ikja e tij ishte lëvizje për çlirim. Historia e djalit plangprishës është historia e gjithë njerëzimit. Gjithsekush nga ne ashtu si djali plangprishës, ndodhet në një vend të largët. Pra, ndodhet jashtë gjendjes së tij, për të cilin çdo gjendje tjetër është një vend i largët.
Sa nga ne kanë një kungim të vazhdueshëm me Perëndinë? Sa nga ne jetojnë thellësisht shpirtërisht me Të? – Shumë pak. Kjo është ajo që filozofët e kanë quajtur “sensi tragjik i jetës”, sepse ne kemi humbur shumë e shumë gjëra nga ato që kishim. Kungimi me Perëndinë nuk është vetëm për shenjtorët. Të gjithë njerëzit janë krijuar sipas ikonës së Perëndisë, janë krijuar të jenë në kungim të përjetshëm me Të, por ky qëllim sot ka humbur. Dhe kthimi tek ai vjen nga një dëshirë, vjen nga një mall që do të ketë njeriu për botën tjetër. Djali pati mall, kështu thuhet në Bibël “pati mall”.
Në sa nga shpirtrat dhe zemrat tona ndizet malli për botën tjetër? Sa prej nesh mendojnë për botën tjetër, për ekzistencën e saj? 
Shpeshherë kjo nuk ndodh as te njerëzit brenda kishës. Dhe ne jemi dëshmimtarë për jetën e njerëzve që mendojnë se besojnë, por nuk kanë dëshirën për të shkuar tek ati. Askush nuk mund të shkojë diku, nëse ai nuk dëshiron të shkojë.
Sido që ta shikojmë lirinë, si barrë apo si dhuratë, nuk mund të shpëtojmë dot prej saj. Askush nga ne nuk mund të lirohet nga të qënurit i lirë. Kjo është një nga bazat kryesore të doktrinës së krishterë, që gjithsekush është krijuar i lirë ta pranojë ose mos ta pranojë Perëndinë. Ta fillojë ose mos ta fillojë udhëtimin.
Shumë njerëz kanë menduar të gjejnë lumturinë, shumë janë përpjekur ta bëjnë njeriun të lumtur pa Zotin, por pa Zotin nuk mund të gjendet lumturia. Të gjitha përpjekjet për lumturi, pa Zotin, do të përfundojnë si tentativa e parë e Adamit, i cili donte të bëhej Zot pa Zotin. Në përpjekjen e tyre për të gjetur lumturinë njerëzit jo vetëm humbën sensin e udhëtimit, por humbën edhe vetë udhëtimin. Prandaj në këtë periudhë gjithsekush nga ne le të mendojë për udhëtimin. Duam apo nuk duam një ditë ne do të jemi në fund të udhëtimit. Dhe kushdo që të jetojë më gjatë, të themi për hatër 200 vjet, do ta mbarojë këtë udhëtim. Është mirë që ai udhëtim të fillojë nga sot. Madje një jetë jashtë udhëtimit nuk është më jetë. Njeriu nuk e bën dot udhëtimin nëse realisht ai nuk do dhe nuk vendos për të. Njeriu ka brenda dëshira të ndryshme, kjo nuk do të thotë se janë të gjitha natyrale, por vijnë nga një natyrë e deformuar nga pasioni dhe kjo është dhe arsyeja që Zoti e fillon historinë e njeriut me një “mos”.  Dialogu i parë që ka pasur Perëndia me njeriun ka qenë një ndalim: “Mos hani nga pema”. Është vënë “mos-i” për të përmbushur jo vetëm ekzistencën e njeriut, por edhe lirinë e tij, sepse jo çdo kundërshtim i “mos-it” do të thotë se është shenjë e lirisë. Njeriu ka një dimension të madh shpirtëror dhe ai duhet ta përmbushë këtë dimension. Kreshma është ajo që e ndihmon atë më shumë, për t’u çliruar sadopak. Kjo mund të duket e habitshme, por asketizmi është një lëvizje për çlirimin më të madh nga vetja e rreme, ose siç thotë një teolog i famshëm orthodhoks: “çlirimi qëndron pikërisht në çlirimin e lirisë”. Vetja jonë është zënë rob, ne nuk mund të dimë akoma se kush është gjendja jonë realisht e lirë, prandaj privimet e ndryshme që do të kemi gjatë kreshmës do të na bëjnë të lirë. 
Kufizimet nuk duhen parë si ndalime, as nuk duhen parë si privime që jepen, por si mbrojtje. Ne shpeshherë lexojmë, por nuk kuptojmë që pjesa më e madhe e dekalogut është me “mos”: mos këtë, mos atë, mos atë… . Raporti që ka Zoti me ne është ai që ne kemi me fëmijët. Shpeshherë ke një fëmijë pranë dhe i thua: mos këtu, mos atje. E njëjta gjë ndodh me ne, në lidhje me Zotin, dhe këto “mos-e” nuk janë për të na kufizuar, por për të na mbrojtur, sepse ne kemi rënë nga gjendja jonë e parë dhe na ka humbur përgjegjshmëria e lirisë. Ne duhet të duam lirinë tonë të vërtetë, atë liri për të cilën ne duhet vet të vendosim  për udhëtimin. Njeriu i sotëm e ka humbur këtë përgjegjësi dhe as që do të dijë se kush është qëllimi i jetës. Prandaj shpeshherë mësimet fetare, predikimet, paravolitë e Krishtit, predikimet e Shën Joanit ishin predikime dhe thënie që ngjallnin krizë shpirtërore tek njerëzit, një britmë shpirtërore pikërisht për të kuptuar kush është qëllimi i jetës së njeriut. Është tragjedi e madhe të shikosh një njeri të krijuar sipas ikonës së Perëndisë të jetojë në këtë mënyrë. Ajo që ne duhet të reflektojmë sot është pikërisht kjo. 
Ne jemi qënie që duhet të shkojmë diku, sepse ne jemi larguar nga ajo diku. Ajo që thekson vazhdimisht kisha është pikërisht kjo. Ne jetojmë në një gjendje të deformuar. Natyra dhe arsyet tona janë deformuar, prandaj privimet janë për kurimin tonë. Nuk mund të thotë dikush për mjekimet që mund të japë një mjek nuk bëjnë se ato janë të hidhura. Edhe për kreshmën dhe gjithë kufizimet e tjera asketike nuk mund të themi që nuk bëjnë dhe na pengojnë lirinë tonë, por përkundrazi ato e forcojnë lirinë tonë. Kush është ai i marrë që mund të thotë lëreni fëmijën të luajë me pistolet se kështu i privoni lirinë? Nëse ne do t’i kuptonim thellë këto ndalime çdo ditë do t’i  puthnim ato faqe të dekalogut që janë mbushur me ato “mos”. Humbja e qëllimit të jetës, humbja e vetvetes e ka bërë njeriun të mos kuptojë. Kjo është arsyeja që shumë njerëz nuk kuptojnë dhe shkojnë drejt greminës. Neve na duket se jemi ndryshe nga të tjerët se vijmë në kishë, por nuk kam parë ndonjë ndryshim të atij që beson dhe atij që nuk beson. Të dy njësoj vjedhin, të dy gënjejnë dhe ku qëndron besimi? Prandaj një besim që nuk krijon në shpirt një dëshirë për udhëtim, nuk është besim. Prandaj dhe kjo periudhë udhëtimi është që ne të shohim thellë në çdo skutë të shpirtit tonë, a besojmë realisht apo nuk besojmë. Ose ky besim është për ne një lloj zbukurimi apo një nevojë bazike e jetës. Zoti është për ne sigurim apo rrënja e shpirtit tonë? A mund të jetojë dikush jashtë jetës? Dhe këto vazhdimisht i themi nëpër psalme e predikime: Zoti është jeta dhe çdo jetë jashtë Zotit është e gjymtuar. E megjithatë, a është jeta jonë e zhytur dhe e rrënjosur thellë tek Zoti? Këto janë pyetjet që duhet të bëjë njeriu gjatë kreshmës së madhe. Këto e bëjnë njeriun të fillojë udhëtimin e tij. Kjo periudhë kreshme nuk ndahet nga gëzimet. Edhe troparet thonë: “le ta fillojmë këtë periudhë me gëzim”. Po të fillojë kreshma edhe gëzimi do të vijë vetvetiu. Ne nuk na vjen gëzim, sepse ne nuk fillojmë. Udhëtimi drejt Zotit është i mbushur me gëzim. 
Nuk ka jetë më të bukur sesa të udhëtosh drejt Zotit dhe të jetosh në këtë rrugë. Asgjë nuk mund të krahasohet dot me gëzimin e madh që mund t’i japë shpirtit njerëzor kthimi tek Zoti, udhëtimi drejt Tij. 
Kjo është ajo që i jep shpirtit dimensionin e tij të vërtetë, prandaj dhe periudha e kreshmës është një periudhë ripërtëritjeje, një periudhë për vendosjen e një gjendjeje shpirtërore për të realizuar përmbushjen e ekzistencës sonë. Mos e neglizhoni këtë. Kisha jep vazhdimisht shanse. E gjithë jeta liturgjike e kishës është një udhëtim dhe na ndihmon për të realizuar takimin personal – udhëtimin drejt Zotit. Askush nuk mund të shkojë tek Zoti n.q.s nuk fillon këtë udhëtim dhe fillimi i këtij udhëtimi është pendimi. Gjithsekush nga ne që nuk është penduar dhe që nuk vazhdon të pendohet tregon që nuk është në udhëtim. Pendimi nuk është thjesht të kuptosh se ke bërë faj, kjo është një pjesë e vogël e pendimit. 
Pendim do të thotë të ndizet një mall për shtëpinë e Zotit, Atit dhe atëherë do të fillojë udhëtimi. Nëse nuk fillojmë këtë nuk ka pendim, sado të bëjmë ne pseudo – jetë shpirtërore sikur të jemi pendimtarë të mëdhenj, madje një pendim i tillë është pendim demoniak. Njerëz të tillë bëhen njerëzit më të pakuptueshëm dhe mendojnë se janë të përulur dhe fetarë. Njerëzit kanë filluar të bëhen krenarë vetëm se mendojnë se janë të përulur. Njerëzit që mendojnë se janë në udhëtim dhe në të vërtetë nuk janë janë në një pozicion të vështirë. Kjo është arsyeja pse zemërimi i Zotit është më i madh me farisenjtë. Ne ndoshta do të ndiheshim të turpëruar para një fariseu. Ai kreshmonte 2 herë në javë. Kush nga ne e bën këtë sot? Ai jepte 1/10, kush nga ne mund ta bëjë këtë? Ai nuk kishte shkelur kurorë e nuk kishte bërë dhe shumë gjëra të tjera e megjithatë Zoti ishte kundër tij. Ai jetonte në një pseudofe dhe shpeshherë kjo gjë i kap më shumë njerëzit që janë më afër fesë. Secili nga ne le të mendojë thellë sa po e vazhdon udhëtimin ose nëse ai ka nevojë për këtë udhëtim. 
Nëse nuk do të na ndizej një mall në shpirt për të takuar Zotin, kjo do të thotë që shpirti është i vdekur. 
E për sa kohë ne jemi në këtë jetë, ne jemi në pozicionin që mund ta bëjmë këtë udhëtim. Koha e udhëtimit është tani. Tani është orari që mund të udhëtojmë. Gjithsekush që pendohet përfitimi është për të. Le ta shikojmë kreshmën si një udhëtim, jo vetëm kreshmën, por gjithë jetën, sepse faktikisht ne po udhëtojmë edhe nëse disa nuk e dinë. Gjithsekush nga ne shkon drejt diçkaje. 
“Nëse nuk bëhemi familjarë që këtu me Zotin – thotë Shën Joan Gojarti – nuk do të jemi as në jetën tjetër familjarë me të. Miqësia me Zotin fillon që këtu. Udhëtimi dhe kungimi i përjetshëm me Zotin fillon që këtu. 
Le ta fillojmë udhëtimin drejt Zotit dhe le të mendojmë për sakrificat e këtij udhëtimi. Le të mendojmë dhe le të kuptojmë ashtu siç psalmi thotë: “Shijoni dhe shihni”. 
Nuk ka gëzim më të madh se jeta shpirtërore. Zoti do të na shikojë që në momentin e parë që ne do të bëjmë lëvizjen për t’u kthyer, që në momentin e parë Ai do të na japë diçka, që në momentin e parë do të ndjejmë një lloj pranie në shpirtin tonë, e cila do të na japë gëzimin dhe fuqinë për të vazhduar këtë udhëtim. 
Jeta jonë është një udhëtim drejt Zotit – siç dhe e thamë - dhe këtë të mos e harrojmë kurrë. 
Ai na bekoftë ta takojmë Atë në ditën e Pashkës.


*Fjalimi II i Mitropolitit të Korçës*

Periudha e kreshmës, përveç se një periudhë udhëtimi është dhe një periudhë restaurimi. E përmenda këtë fjalën e restaurimit sepse kur një teolog i famshëm donte të shpjegonte e të vinte në dukje se na ka humbur kuptimi i fjalëve e pikërisht e krahason me restaurimin. Para rreth 80-vjetësh kur nuk ishin zbuluar teknikat e pastrimit të ikonave në shumë pjesë të literaturës botërore, arti i ikonave quhej arti i errët, sepse gjithë ikonat ishin nxjerrë nga tymi i kohës dhe të jepnin imazhin e një pamjeje të errët. Kur dolën teknikat e reja panë që ishin krejtësisht të ndryshme, madje baza e ikonës ishte ndriçimi dhe shkëlqimi. E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me fjalët e lutjeve tona, pasi ka kaluar shumë kohë, pasi ka kaluar nga pluhuri i neglizhimit, këto fjalë nuk thonë më gjë. Fjala Zot është fjala më pakuptim në botë, sepse të gjithë e përmendin, por asnjë nuk e di se ç’do të thotë. Fjalët e lutjeve tona i themi vetëm me buzë, pa ditur kuptimin e thellë. Dhe periudha e kreshmës është periudha e restaurimit të këtyre fjalëve. Lutja që përmendet më gjatë gjatë kreshmës është lutja e Shën Efrem Sirianit. Është një lutje e shkurtër dhe është një lutje që do të na shoqërojë gjatë kreshmës të paktën 2 herë në ditë, gjatë shërbesave të Kishës Orthodhokse : “Zot dhe mjeshtër i jetës sime….”.
Në pamje të parë këto duken fjalë të thjeshta, nuk përmendin as vrasje, as vjedhje, as shumë gjëra të tjera dhe shumë njerëz po t’i shohin këto nuk i duken si frymë e mëkatshme. 
Le të ndalemi pak e të heqim me sa mundemi n.q.s jemi sadopak restautorë të mirë për të hequr pak nga pluhuri që ka mbuluar këtë fjalë. Përse shenjti dhe gjithë kisha i lutet Zotit që mos t’i japë frymë përtese.
Përtesa është ajo që ne nuk e shohim shumë, por në mënyrë të ngadalshme pushton shpirtin e njeriut dhe e ndryshon atë.
Përtesë nuk do të thotë vetëm përtesë e jashtme, ashtu siç jemi munduar ta shohim ne. Kjo është një reflektim i asaj të brendshmes. Përtesa është mungesa e një energjie shpirtërore. Pak energji shpirtërore ka tek njerëzit për t’u përpjekur për të jetuar një jetë. Po të mos jetë përtesa do të ndryshojë gjithë vizioni ynë. Përtesa është një lloj helmi, që helmon shpirtin dhe mendjen e njeriut dhe krijon një vizion  të gabuar mbi botën dhe mbi njerëzit. Nga përtesa vjen dhe çdo gjë tjetër. Depresioni, shqetësimet, që ka njeriu vijnë nga fryma e përtesës. Kjo frymë që luftohej kaq shumë nëpër manastire, luftohej sepse e dinin sa dëm i sjell njeriut fryma e përtesës. Një frymë e cila pothuajse ka zaptuar botën, çfarëdo njeriu të takosh vetëm ankohet. Ankimi vjen pikërisht nga fryma e përtesës. Çdo njeri që ka thellë frymë  përtese, akoma dhe më thellë e ka ankimin. Dhe nëse dikush nuk ankohet do të shihet me dyshim sikur nuk është në rregull nga mendët. Aq thellë ka hyrë kjo saqë është bërë si një lloj mënyre jetese, madje si një mënyrë inteligjence jetese. Përtesa në kuptimin asketik të fjalës përtesë, është mungesa e energjisë shpirtërore dhe asketi ia kërkon këtë që mos t’i japë Zoti frymë përtese, sepse e di dëmin e madh që vjen nga përtesa. Le ta analizojë secili nga ne veten dhe le të shohë sesa e thellë është përtesa në shpirtin e tij. Njerëzit që kanë analizuar dhe kanë arritur një pjekje të madhe shpirtërore, kanë qenë njerëz që kanë pasur një energji të madhe shpirtërore. Mos të na duket si një fjalë e thjeshtë, sepse përtesa qëndron në themel të shpirtit të njeriut dhe shkatërron të gjithë shpirtin, i jep atij një vizion tjetër. Përtesa – thoshte në teolog i madh vjen nga djalli, sepse aty ku sugjeron përtesa janë gënjeshtrat e djallit, në kuptimin që i jep një vizion të gabuar mbi botën. Djalli është gjithmonë gënjeshtar dhe ati i gënjeshtrës – thotë  Shkrimi i Shenjtë. Sa herë që ne na vijnë sygjerime për botën, për njerëzit, që gjithçka është e keqe, nuk vjen nga Zoti. Thellë - thellë gjithçka është e mirë. Dhe nëse ne do të kemi sy dhe fuqi për të parë të mirën do ta dallojmë atë, por ne nuk e dallojmë dot të mirën, sepse nuk kemi sy, sepse thellë ka hyrë përtesa dhe ka ndryshuar gjithë vizionin tonë. Ndërsa krijimi është krijuar nga Zoti dhe njeriu është krijuar, që gjë do të thotë thellë që ekziston e mira. E gjersa ekziston e mira, do të thotë që ekziston shpresa. E gjersa ekziston shpresa ekziston edhe energjia shpirtërore për të realizuar mësimin e Zotit. Sot jetojmë në një botë cinike. Ankimi është tipar dallues i botës së sotme, sepse në bazë të shpirtit qëndron vizioni i gabuar mbi botën, mbi njeriun e mbi vëllain. Askush nuk sheh diçka të mirë tek tjetri, sepse pamja e diçkaje të mirë do të thotë zbulim e thellë i vetes tënde dhe asaj diçkaje të mirë. Shën Siluanoi thotë: “Kushdo që është vizituar nga Shpirti i Shenjtë, ka fuqi të shohë Shpirtin e Shenjtë tek të gjithë të tjerët”.
Ne nuk e njohim Shpirtin e Shenjtë, sepse përtesa sjell një imazh të rremë, jo vetëm mbi veten e botën, por edhe mbi shpirtin dhe mbi gjendjen e njeriut. Ajo i jep njeriut një gjendje që nuk është e tij dhe kjo krijon atë që nuk ka më përpjekje të famshme për asketizëm. Asketizëm nuk do të thotë të rrish pa bukë e pa ujë, por asketizëm do të thotë përpjekje për t’u ngjitur atje ku njeriu ka qenë, pra, përpjekje për të filluar udhëtimin. 
Ajo që e pengon njeriun të fillojë udhëtimin është pikërisht përtesa. Përtesa thellë - thellë nuk ka llogjikë, por është një iluzion i gabuar e cila vjen në një frymë që e mundon aq shumë njeriun. Jo më kot murgjërit ishin aq të ndjeshëm kundër kësaj fryme. Jo më kot asketi Efrem kërkon të mos ketë frymë përtese. Ankimet e mëdha nuk kanë bazë llogjikën, por janë vizione të gabuara që krijojnë një frymë tjetër mbi botën. Është pikërisht periudha e kreshmës dhe lutja e kishës që do të ndryshojnë këtë gjë. Të ndryshojmë frymën që na ka zaptuar e na zapton vazhdimisht. Është tragjedi të shohësh të rinj dembel. Lutuni Zotit me gjithë shpirt sa herë që thoni lutjen e Shën Efremit që t’ju heqë frymën e përtesës, e pastaj do të kuptoni sa forcë e madhe do t’ju vijë. Gjithë këto gjëra që janë bërë në botë janë bërë nga energji të mëdha. Dhe njerëzit që përhapën ungjillin në të gjithë botën patën një energji të pashtershme shpirtërore, sepse u mungonte fryma e përtesës. Ata kishin jo vetëm energji, por kishin edhe falenderim në shpirt. Shumë njerëz nuk e kuptonin pse ata e kishin falenderimin, sepse ata vuanin dhe lavdëronin Zotin. Sepse duke u hequr fryma e përtesës vjen një vizion i vërtetë mbi botën. Ai që ka vizionin e vërtetë mbi botën, gjithmonë do të ketë në shpirt një frymë falenderimi. 
Tjetër që kërkojmë në lutje është kureshtja. Kjo në dukje është një mëkat i vogël, madje nuk është fare mëkat. Mbase njerëzit thonë se nuk ka ndonjë gjë që interesohemi për diçka. Mjeshtërit e jetës shpirtërore dinin të dallonin, ashtu si një mjek i mirë e di sesa e rëndësishme është higjena personale dhe ajo e ambjentit. Edhe nëpërmjet kësaj lutjeje Shën Efremi do që të japë një ambient higjenik shpirtëror. Sepse fryma e kureshtjes vjen nga fryma e përtesës. Të gjithë dembelët janë thashethemaxhinj, sa më tepër të mos merret njeriu me punë reale, aq më tepër do të merret me të tjerët. Eshtë e pamundur që njeriu të mbetet në një gjendje statike, bosh. Sa qejf kanë njerëzit për thashetheme. Thuaj njerëzve do t’ju flasim nesër për disa persona do të vijnë të gjithë. Thuaj do t’ju flasim nesër për Zotin, asnjë nuk vjen. Sepse mungesa e një energjie të thellë shpirtërore e mbush njeriun me një pseudoinformacion. Informacioni i madh që marrin nga njerëzit, nga televizioni është bosh. Asnjë nuk mban mend çfarë ka marrë para tre ditësh. Gazeta e lajmet të gjitha kalojnë, kjo është një frymë kureshtie. Se ikën një vit e vjen një tjetër pas tij, vetëm 2, 3 emra ndryshojnë, thelbi do të jetë po ai që është. Fryma e kureshtisë është një frymë që nuk e ndihmon dot njeriun. Kurioziteti i madh që ka njeriu që të dijë se çfarë bëjnë të tjerët, do të thotë që ai nuk po kupton dot jo vetëm jetën e tij pse jeton, por nuk e kupton pse e ka këtë kureshti. Dhe ne jemi të ndërgjegjshëm sesa e madhe është kureshtia. Madje njerëzit nuk mund të rrinë dot pa kureshtje. Shumë gjëra që na duken të rëndësishme janë pa vlerë. Çfarë vlere ka se çfarë bëri ai dje? Fryma e kureshtisë i humbet njeriut qëllimin e jetës. Prandaj kërkohet edhe heshtja, sepse të folurit tonë është gjithmonë rreth kureshtjes. Askush nuk e ndalon të folurit. Kur Isaia pa ëngjëjt ata po këndonin: “Shenjt, Shenjt …..”, nëse do të arrini në këtë lloj të foluri, flisni vazhdimisht ditë e natë. Arsyeja që ne themi të kufizohet pak është që atë pak dituri që fitoni në lutje apo mësime, mos ta humbisni mos ta tretni me kureshtjen.
Tjetër gjë që kërkojmë në lutje është: O Zot mos më jep frymë lavdidashjeje. Ajo është diçka që nuk shpëton asnjeri, sado që shumë njerëz nuk e pranojnë, se ne nuk i pranojmë realisht gjërat. Thuaji një hajduti që je hajdut, të hidhet në fyt. Njeriu nuk e pranon lehtë atë që ka. Lavdidashja nuk është thjesht një dëshirë për pushtet të jashtëm, se ne kujtojmë që lavdi duan vetëm disa njerëz që jetojnë në krye. Lavdidashje do të thotë një vizion i ndryshëm i të parit të botës. Për sa kohë që ne i shohim të tjerët si një mjet për qëllimet tona, kjo është lavdidashja. Sepse nuk i duam ata thjesht si persona, si qënie të gjalla, por ne i duam derisa plotësojnë dëshirat tona dhe vizionin tonë. Këtë vizion ka kapur pothuajse gjithë njerëzimi. Ka pak njerëz që i shohin njerëzit si persona, ka pak njerëz që shohin tek çdo njeri imazhin e Trinisë. Dhe lavdidashja është pikërisht shenjë që ne nuk i duam njerëzit ashtu siç janë, por i duam përsa ata plotësojnë dëshirat tona. Kjo do të thotë që ne i shohim njerëzit si objekte.
Në asnjë shpirt ku ndodhen këto gjëra, madje këto të voglat si: përtesa, kureshtja, lavdidashja është shumë e vështirë të vijë hiri i Perëndisë, jo se nuk do Zoti, por e pengojmë ne. Raporti me Zotin është kështu: Zoti jep pa masë. Problemi është se ne nuk kemi enë për të marrë. Ne shkojmë me duar bosh e themi nuk më dha Zoti. Nuk të dha Zoti, se nuk more dot ti, sepse hiri i Zotit është aty në çdo mister, në çdo shërbesë, në çdo libër, në çdo gjë, madje gjithë universi është i mbushur me hirin e Zotit. Arsyeja që ne nuk kemi hir është se nuk kemi mjet për ta kapur. Të gjitha ato që përmend asketi në lutje janë pengesa.
Tjetra që përmendet është kotësia. Ndoshta jemi të gjithë të prapë. Kjo është një nga tragjeditë e mëdha të gjindjes njerëzore. Njeriu i cili u krijua qënie e arsyeshme dhe e lirë, njeriu i cili u krijua të ishte në lidhje të vazhdueshme me Zotin, është bërë një nga qëniet më të kota. Gjithë jeta e tij është kthyer në një kotësi. Kotësi do të thotë mungesa e një qëllimi për jetën. Qëllimi në jetë nuk vendoset dot pa pasur një sistem fetar.
Një kotësi tjetër që flet Shën Efremi është kur ne mendojmë se kemi një qëllim e në realitet nuk e kemi. Ne mendojmë se po jetojmë me Zotin e megjithatë Ai nuk ka asnjë rol në jetën tonë të përditshme. Le të mendojë secili në sekretin e zemrës së tij, sa vend zë realisht Zoti në jetën e tij të përditshme. Le të provojë një ditë të jetojë pa Zotin, çfarë ndryshimi do të ketë. Kjo është kotësia, kur njeriu endet në jetë pa asnje lloj qëllimi.
Asketi kërkon shmangien e këtyre 4 gjërave që në dukje duken të lehta, por që të gjithë të tjerat arrihen mbi këto. Po të jetë njeriu përtac, kureshtar, lavdidashës etj, nuk do të ketë më energji shpirtërore. Mëkati nuk është thjesht thyerje, por ai është një gjendje e brendshme. Është gjendje që jetohet larg Perëndisë. Kjo periudhë është periudhë analizimi dhe restaurimi për t’i hequr pluhurin  të gjithë lutjeve. Kërkohet energji për të hequr përtacinë, lavdidashjen, kureshtjen dhe kotësinë. Kjo që ka vendosur asketi është një listë kontrolli, por në kuptimin negativ.
Tani le të dalim në kuptimin pozitiv ku asketi kërkon nga Perëndia që t’i japë frymë urtësie. Frymë urtësie ka kuptimin e një cope, kur zemra dhe mendja e njeriut të jetë një. Kur gjithçka që ai dëshiron të bëhet një. Kur shpirti dhe mendja të jetë një. Ato që dëshiron mendja të realizohen. Dhe nuk është vetëm çështje për mëkatarët. Apostulli i madh Shën Pavli thoshte: “Atë që dua nuk e bëj”. Fjala i urtë sot është një sharje. Ka humbur vizioni i vërtetë i njeriut mbi gjithçka. Asketi kërkon frymën e urtësisë, frymën që nuk mburret, që nuk kërkon lavdidashje të kotë, që nuk jeton në kotësi. Ungjilli nuk kuptohet dot nga mendja që nuk ka frymë urtësie, sepse çdo frazë e ungjillit ka një tjetër lloj diturie. Mundohuni që ta keni këtë urtësi.
Tjetër gjë që kërkon shenjti dhe kisha është përulësia. Të gjithë e dinë standartin e përulësisë, të gjithë ankohen se të tjerët nuk janë të përulur. Kjo fjalë në rrethanat fetare përdoret më shumë, por  praktikohet më pak. Le të mendohemi se çdo të thotë përulësi. Përulësia nuk është një pozë, përulësi nuk do të thotë të shash veten. Ka njerëz që shajnë veten dhe janë shumë krenarë. Përulësi nuk do të thotë të  thuash që unë jam i keq. Përulësi do të thotë të arrish të kuptosh gjendjen tënde të vërtetë. Ajo që e prish njeriun është iluzioni për veten. Ne jetojmë me iluzione. Janë pak njerëz që jetojnë me një frymë urtësie, përulësie. Ne gjithmonë ndërtojmë mbi veten diçka që nuk është. Çdo njeri mendon për veten diçka që realisht nuk është. Nëse ai do të ketë sy të mprehtë shpirtëror për të parë veten është e pamundur të mos jetë i përulur. Njeriu që e njeh thellë veten është i përulur. Ai që e vështron thellë veten e tij pa ato syzet  e iluzionit, do të njohë veten e tij, dobësitë e tij. Dhe këto nuk do ta ulin atë, por do ta ngrenë. Ajo që e ul njeriun është ajo që ai ndërton një sistem për botën, e sidomos për veten e tij, kur kjo gjendje nuk ekziston. Kjo do të thotë të jesh me iluzione. Kjo do të thotë të jetosh me ëndërra. 
Njeri i përulur do të thotë njeri që ka mendje të kthjellët. Le të shohë çdo njeri pak veten e vet, sa lart e mendon veten nga të tjerët. Çdo njeri e mendon veten më të mirë se të tjerët. Pra, përulësia është një njohje dhe ai që ka një njohje është i përulur. Ai që është i përulur ka një falenderim në shpirt. Të gjitha këto jetojnë në një sistem. Ai që është përtac dhe ankohet; ai që është krenar dhe ankohet; ai që është i përulur  falenderon Zotin, sepse ai e di sa pak ka dhënë në këtë gjë dhe di se ka marrë shumë.
Ajo që kërkon asketi dhe kisha nëpërmjet lutjes së Shën Efremit është që gjithsecili të shohë veten me sytë realë, me mendje të kthjellët, ashtu siç është, jo ashtu siç mendon se duhet të ishte, apo siç mendon ai se është. Mënyra se si e shohim ne veten është e gabuar. Përulësia nuk e ul njeriun, por e lartëson atë, sepse përulësi do të thotë të respektosh njeriun ashtu siç është dhe veten tënde ta pranosh ashtu siç je, ta shohësh veten tënde realisht ai që je. Dhe kështu fillon udhëtimi i vërtetë. Askush nuk mund të fillojë udhëtimin e vërtetë nëse nuk e sheh veten ashtu siç është. Kjo thuhet edhe tek paravolia e “Djalit plangprishës”: Djali erdhi në vete. Çfarë tha pasi erdhi në vete? “O Atë mëkatova kundër teje”. Ai pa realisht siç ishte dhe jo sesi ai do të ishte. Kjo është fryma e përulësisë e jo thjesht të marrim poza. Fryma e përulësisë është frymë reale e vërtetë, ne nuk e jetojmë të vërtetën. Ndoshta kemi librat e vërtetë, kemi besimin e vërtetë, prandaj ne shpeshherë mburremi me doktrinën që mund të jetë lavdia e saj, por jo lavdia jonë personale. Fryma e përulësisë jep dritë të madhe, do të na jape dritë të shohim gjendjen tonë reale. E po të shohim gjendjen tonë reale ashtu siç është do ta kërkonim shërimin ashtu siç djali plangprishës, që pasi e kuptoi gjendjen e tij reale filloi të kërkonte shërimin. Çdo njeri që arrin të dallojë që është i sëmurë kërkon mjekim. Ai që mendon që nuk është i sëmurë nuk kërkon mjekim.
Kërkesa e tretë është fryma e durimit. Ai njeri që është i përulur, që ka urtësi, ka edhe durimin. Durimi nuk është thjesht të durosh disa padrejtësira ose të durosh vuajtje të ndryshme. Durimi është një kuptim akoma më thellë. Durimi ashtu si dhe virtytet e tjera është gjendje shpirtërore, është vizion shpirtëror. Njeriu që ka besim është dhe i duruar. Njeriu që nuk ka durim është njeriu që nuk ka besim shumë të fortë. Zoti thotë: “ Me durimin tuaj do të shpëtoni shpëtoni shpirtrat tuaj”. Durim do të thotë që njeriu e mat të sotmen me parametrat e së ardhmes, e së përjetshmes. E ardhmja i jep kuptim jetës së krishterë, “ sepse po të mos ishte Zoti e po të mos ishte ngjallja - thotë Shën Pavli, - atëherë besimi ynë do të ishte i kotë”. Ne jetojmë sikur nuk është Zoti, e sikur nuk do të jetë ngjallja. Kjo është padurim i madh, çdo gjë e duam sot, nuk presim dot deri nesër. Nuk ka fare durim, se një fatkeqësi e vogël sjell një shpëtim të madh, dhe kështu themi që ka humbur vizioni fetar i botës. Dikur çdo fatkeqësi dhe çdo gjë tjetër nuk shihej si një incident, por shihej në një plan më të thellë shpirtëror dhe mundohej të nxirrte nga kjo të mirën. Çdo gjë që na ndodh, nëse kemi durim të madh do të arrijmë të shohim dhe frutat e saj. Asgjë nuk bëhet pa mund. Sa më i madh mundimi, aq më i madh fitimi. Ne sot e duam çdo gjë pa mund. Gjithçka që ka ndërtuar qytetërimi i sotëm është që mundimi të jetë sa më i vogël dhe sa më tepër ne mundohemi të lehtësohemi, aq më shumë rëndohemi. Çfarë nuk janë bërë për të lehtësuar kohën : avione, lavatriçe etj, e përsëri kohë nuk kanë. Më përpara nuk i kishin këto e kishin më shumë kohë. Koha është një vizion shpirtëror. N.q.s jeton me Zotin ke shumë kohë, durim e gjithçka tjetër. Nëse nuk jeton me Zotin nuk do të kesh kurrë asgjë. Kjo është pse asketi kërkon durim në lutjen e tij. Durimi është një shenjë e vizionit të thellë shpirtëror.
Dhe e fundit dhe më e madhja është  fryma e dashurisë. E dimë nga ungjilli që emri i Zotit është dashuri. Pra, ajo që e karakterizon Zotin më tepër se gjithçka tjetër është pikërisht dashuria për çdo gjë. Këtu qëndron dhe ngjashmëria më e madhe që mund të arrijë njeriu më Zotin, kur ai ka në shpirt dashurinë për gjithçka. Dhe ajo që e vret shumë dhe e deformon shpirtin njerëzor është mungesa e dashurisë. Shtojeni sa të mundeni më shumë dashurinë. Madje Zoti thotë duajini dhe armiqtë tuaj. E thotë këtë se na do ne, sepse nëse do të kemi urrejtje në shpirt, jemi ne që do të dëmtohemi jo armiqtë tanë. Madje një shenjt i madh thoshte që nëse një gjethe unë urrej, nuk jam më i plotë. Dashuria është ajo që i jep njeriut dhe shpirtit njerëzor plotësinë e tij. Nëse do t’i japë plotësinë e tij do të jetë gati jo vetëm të durojë të nisë udhëtimin, por do të jetë gati të mbajë një dialog të vazhdueshëm me Perëndinë, sepse e dimë që njeriu është krijuar për të jetuar në kungim të përjetshëm me Perëndinë. Të gjitha këto që folëm janë sa për të na ngacmuar, që secili nga ne të mendojë e të përpiqet të fshijë pak pluhurin e atyre që thotë, sepse nuk ka gjë më të kotë sesa të thuash fjalë pa kuptim. Themi lutje e ato nuk kanë kuptim. Bëjmë shërbesa e po njësoj. Kalon një Pashkë e vjen tjetra e ne jemi po ata, madje dhe më të këqij. Ç’kuptim ka kreshma, lutja nëse ato nuk funksionojnë në rritjen tonë shpirtërore? Të gjitha këto që bëjmë ne, janë mjete për një qëllim final, për takimin e Zotit të ngjallur. Kreshma është një periudhë meditimi, restaurimi. Le ta shfrytëzojmë këtë periudhë, le të mendojmë se kemi një qëllim në këtë jetë. Jemi krijuar me një qëllim të madh, jemi krijuar të jemi me Zotin. Kjo rrugë është shumë e gjatë e duhen shumë pajisje, ashtu si çdo njeri që udhëton merr bukë e gjëra të tjera që i nevojiten, ashtu edhe në udhëtimin shpirtëror një pajisje e madhe vjen nga lutja e Shën Efremit.
Kreshmë të mbarë.
Udhëtim të mbarë drejt Zotit për ta takuar atë në Pashkë.  

*PËR  KRESHMËN*

Kreshma që nuk është hiperbolike por analoge me fuqitë e tua, mund të të ndihmojë në vigjilencën tënde. Me stomak të ngopur askush nuk mund të mendojë gjërat e shenjta-thonë asketët. Për atë që ha mirë, dhe misteret më të arritshme të shën Trinisë qëndrojnë të fshehura. Vetë Zoti na dha shembullin me kreshmën e madhe. Kur dëboi të mundur djallin nga vetja, kishte kreshmuar 40 ditë dhe 40 netë. Dhe nëse Zoti ndjeu nevojën e kreshmës sa më shumë duhet ta ndjejmë atë ne? “Dhe u afruan ëngjëjt dhe i shërbenin”. Të njëjtën gjë presin nga ty, që të shërbejnë. 
Kreshma kufizon të folurit e tepërt e thotë shën Joani i Shkallës. Është dera e mëshirës. Dëbon mendimet e këqia dhe ç’rrënjos pandjeshmërinë e zemrës. Kreshma është derë e Parajsës. Kur stomaku kufizohet dhe mërzitet me kreshmën atëherë përulësohet dhe zemra. Kushdo që kreshmon lutet me mendjekthjelltësi. Ndjenjat e papërmbajtura dhe të këqija përfocohen me ushqim hiperbolik, shkaktojnë mendime mëkatare e të rrëmbyeshme dhe dëshira. 
Kreshma është shprehje dashurie dhe devotshmërie. Dikush sakrifikon dëshirat tokësore që të arrijë qielloret. Shumë mendime tonat nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse përpjekje se çfarë do të hamë dhe joshje e grykësisë tonë. Por kreshma, nëse duam të çlirohemi nga mishi dhe dëshirat e tij, përbën një drejtues të përshtatshëm për një çlirim të vërtetë dhe një mbështetje të domosdoshme në luftën kundër dëshirave të këqia. Kreshma, në lidhje me lutjen, është një nga dhuratat e mëdha që e vështrojnë me kujdes, gjithë ata që shijuan dikur, qoftë edhe për pak, ëmbëlsinë e tyre dhe ndjenë vlerën e tyre. 
Me kreshmën rritet mirënjohja për Atë që i dha njeriut fuqinë për të kreshmuar. Kreshma ndihmon në pushtimin e asaj zone që vetëm dikush e ndjen se ekziston. Shfaqjet e jetës dhe të gjitha fenomenet rreth teje marrin një kuptim të ri dhe çastet shprehin një përmbajtje të përkryer, të pasur dhe të madhe. Vigjilenca e “teorisë së shenjtë” bëhet e kthjellët. Kërkimi i shqetësuar shndërrohet në qetësi të përulur dhe të mbushur me mirënjohje, pranim të dhuratave të shenjta. Probleme e dukuri, të pazgjidhura dhe torturuese hapin bërthamën e tyre si gonxhe të qeta lulesh. Vetëm me shoqërues lutjen, kreshmën dhe vigjilencën duhet dikush të trokasë derën që uron ta shohë dikur të hapur. Në këtë pikë shohim atë fjalën për të cilën kreshma shërben si masë për etërit e shenjtë. Ai që kreshmon shumë, dashuron shumë. Dhe kush dashuron shumë i falen mëkatet e tij të shumta.
Etërit e shenjtë rekomandojnë kreshmë të matur. Nuk duhet ta lëmë trupin tonë të dobësohet shumë sepse atëherë dëmtohet dhe shpirti. Gjithashtu askush nuk mund të kreshmojë kështu papritur. Çdo gjë kërkon ushtrim dhe çdonjëri detyrohet të provojë veten e tij duke patur parasysh natyrën dhe punën e tij. Nuk është e shenjtë të ndajë dikush ushqimet në të ndaluara dhe të lejuara. Të gjitha ushqimet i jep Perëndia. Ajo që mund të themi është se duhet të shmangen ato që bëjnë trupin e rëndë dhe të palëvizshëm dhe hapin orekset më të poshtra të tij. Pikërisht këto përcaktojnë rregullat sesi duhet të shmangen. Mishra të fortë, erëza të forta, mishra të shumtë, pije alkolike dhe të ngjashme me ato kanë si qëllim të kënaqin faringun dhe jo të kontribuojnë në ushqimin e trupit, duhet të shmangen. Por rëndësia e masës nuk jepet vetëm në cilësi, por edhe në sasi. Kështu që, edhe nëse nuk bëhet fjalë për kaq ushqime të forta, nuk duhet të hajë dikush deri në “shpërthim stomaku”. Atëherë zbërthehet kuptimi i kreshmës. Grykësia ndryshon shumë materialisht për ngopjen e saj.

*MËNYRA E LUTJES* 

Ai që vendos të bëjë rregullisht çdo ditë gjimnastikën e mëngjesit, shumë herë e bën jo se gjendet trupi i tij “në formë” por që të zotërojë atë që s’ka. Vetëm kur dikush zotëron fillimisht diçka, mund të ndërmarrë përpjekjet për mbajtjen e saj. Veçse, përpara kësaj, duhet të përpiqet ta zotërojë. 
Rrjedhimisht fillo pa pritur asgjë nga vetja jote. Nëse ndodh të qëndrosh në dhomë të veçantë mundesh në të vërtetë dhe pa pushim të ndjekësh marshimin e oratores së madhe të kishës. 
Sapo të zgjohesh në mëngjes dhe përpara se të fillosh çfarëdolloj pune, qëndro drejt e me respekt të veçantë, mendo se qëndron përpara Perëndisë që shikon gjithçka dhe duke bërë shenjën e kryqit thuaj: 
“Në emër të Atit dhe Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Amin.” Qëndro në këtë gjendje disa çaste dhe prit derisa të qetësohen shqisat e tua dhe mendimet e tua të lënë çdo gjë tokësore. Thuaj më pas, pa nxitim, me mendim të përqëndruar dhe me zemrën tënde në këtë lutje: 
“ O Perëndi, falmë mua mëkatarin” 
Më pas vazhdo lutjet e tjera. Fillimisht “O Mbret Qiellor”, më pas “Trini e Tërëshenjtë” dhe “Ati Ynë” të cilat ndiqen nga një radhë e tërë lutjesh të mëngjesit. Lexo më mirë disa me qetësi sesa të gjitha me padurim. Këto lutje rrethojnë përvojën e kishës. Me këto lutje hyn në një shoqëri njerëzish që luten. Nuk je vetëm. Je qelizë e kishës, d.m.th. e trupit të Krishtit. Me këto lutje të Kishës sonë mëson bindjen që është e domosdoshme jo vetëm për trupin por dhe për zemrëndhe mendjen, për ndërtimin dhe mbështetjen e besimit tënd. 
Lutja e plotë dhe e saktë është ajo ku fjalët ndiqen nga mendja dhe ndjenja. Kjo është lutja e nevojshme. Mos lejo mendimet të të rrethojnë dhe këtë faqe të lutësores tënde. T’i kapësh përsëri dhe përsëri dhe të rifillosh gjithmonë me shenjën ku le lutjen tënde. Me të njëjtën mënyrë mund të lexosh dhe Psalmet kur nuk ke librat me shërbesat e përditshme. Kështu mëson të jesh i duruar dhe i kujdesshëm. 
Ai qëndron në një dritare të hapur, dëgjon zhurmën që vjen nga jashtë. Nuk mund të bëjë ndryshe. Kështu, nëse dëshiron të veçojë ose jo këto zhurma. Ai që lutet është i pambrojtur nga një mori mendimesh të huaja, ndjenjash dhe përshtypjesh. Që të dojë të pengojë hyrjen e tyre është kaq e pavlerë aq sa mund të pengojë erën të lëvizë në një dhomë të hapur. Por dikush mund t’i  ndjekë ose të mos i ndjekë. Kështu prania e tyre, nëse e duam ne vetëmund të jetë e domosdoshme gjatë kohëzgjatjes së lutjes sonë. Këtë nuk mund ta arrijmë, na thonë shenjtorët, me asnjë mënyrë tjetër veçse me ushtrim të vazhdueshëm dhe me gjimnastikë të mendjes tonë.

----------


## Kryeengjelli

*Kreshma*

* Origjina e kreshmës.*

Kreshmimi orthodhoks e ka origjinën nga Zoti Krisht. Para se të predikonte doktrinën e Tij, Ai ka agjëruar vet 40 ditë, ashtu si kanë agjëruar para Tij edhe profeti Moisi, si dhe profetët e tjerë. Edhe apostujt kanë agjëruar., si dhe të gjithë të krishterët orthodhoksë përgjatë shekujve. “Kreshmimi,  të gjithë shenjtorëve u ka prirë në rrugën e Zotit” – thotë Shën Vasili i Madh.

Porosia e parë e Perëndisë në Parajsë ka qenë për agjërimin, d.m.th për vetpërmbajtjen. Që këtej del se mëkati i parë i njeriut ka qenë mëkat kundër agjërimit, d.m.th. prishi kreshmën. Ashtu si në mëkat merr pjesë edhe shpirti edhe trupi, është e nevojshme që edhe në virtyt dhe në çlirimin nga mëkati, të marrin pjesë që të dy. Qëllimi i kreshmës është pastrimi i trupit, forcimi i vullnetit dhe ngritja shpirtërore. Duke e mbajtur atë, të krishterët kujtojnë pareshtur vuajtjet e Krishtit për shpëtimin e tyre.  Agjërimi i vërtetë ka dy veçori: trupore dhe shpirtërore. Sipas tij duhet frenuar ngrënia e tepërt , por në radhë të parë do të thotë vetpërmbajtje nga mendimet, dëshirat dhe veprat e këqija.

 Kreshma shton dashurinë, lutjet dhe gadishmërinë në përmbushjen  e të gjithave virtyteve ungjillore. Shpirti ka dy krahë me të cilët fluturon drejt qiellit: agjërimin dhe lutjen. Ai është ilaç për sëmundjet trupore dhe shpirtërore dhe për çdo veprim demoniak. Vet Jesu Krishti ka thënë: “Ky lloj demoni del vetëm me agjërim dheme lutje”. Me ndihmën e kreshmës shpirti dhe trupi përgatiten të bëhen tempull i Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Jeta e vërtetë fetare është e pakonceptueshme pa kreshën.

*Kreshmët janë porosi e Krishtit.*

Përsa i përket çështjes së kreshmëve, të cilat konsiderohen si kusht i domosdoshëm për marrjen e Kungatës Hyjnore, Kisha jonë Orthodhokse na mëson:
Kreshmët janë porosi e Krishtit dhe e Kishës së Tij dhe mjet i domosdoshëm për ushtrimin dhe përparimin shpirtëror të çdo të krishteri. Krishti vet i karakterizoi kreshmët si armë kundër djallit kur tha: “Ky lloj demoni del me lutje dhe me kreshmë”. Dhe Shën Joan Gojarti thotë:
“Kreshmët janë ilaç, po ilaçi, sado i dobishëm që të jetë, shpesh nuk vlen krejt nga mungesa e përvojës së atij që e përdor. Sepse, duhet që njeriu të dijë kohën e përdorimit, sasinë e nevojshme, gjendjen e trupit që do ta marrë ilaçin, kushtet klimaterike, dietën që duhet të mbajë, stinën më të përshtatshme të vitit, e shumë të tjera,  të cilat po të mos i kemi parasysh, ilaçi nuk sjell asnjë dobi. Prandaj Kisha jonë e Shenjtë, i ka caktuar periudhat kur i krishteri orthodhoks duhet të mbajë kreshmë.  
Kreshmët që i ka caktuar Kisha që mbahen para të kremteve të mëdha të krishtërimit, kanë për qëllim kryesor të na përgatisin shpirtërisht, për t’u njohur dhe ndërgjegjësuar me ngjarjet e mëdha që kremtojmë ato ditë.

*Qëllimi i kreshmës*

Sipas teologut të njohur ortodoks Aleksandër Shmeman “qëllimi i kreshmës nuk është të na imponojë disa detyrime formale, por të zbusë zemrën tonë, me qëllim që ne mund të provojmë “etjen dhe urinë” e fshehtë për komunikim me Perëndinë”.
Kështu që ne mund të themi se qëllimi dhe synimi parësor i kreshmimit është, së pari, të na bëjë të ndërgjegjshëm për Perëndinë. Kreshmimi i vërtetë përfshin uri të vërtetë. Do të thotë mohim të ushqimit të vetes gjatë kohës së urisë.  Etërit e Kishës rekomandojnë se ne gjithmonë duhet të ngrihemi nga tavolina duke ndjerë se mund të kishim ngrënë më tepër. Gjatë këtyre çasteve sakrifice e përpjekjeje thërritemi të kthejmë mendjet tona drejt Perëndisë dhe të kujtojmë veten për vartësinë tonë të plotë te Ai. Të gjitha bekimet e jetës, ushqimet, pijet dhe shëndeti, vijnë nga Ai. Ai është dhënësi, ushqyesi dhe burimi ynë i jetës. Kreshmimi na bën ne shumë të vetëdijshëm për këtë vartësi nga Ai. 

Tjetër qëllim i kreshmimit është të na ndihmojë ne të kultivojmë vetëdisiplinimin në jetën tonë. Mentaliteti i botës është të kënaqësh dëshirat e tua kurdoherë kur ke mundësi.  Ndërsa jeta kristiane paraqet një të kundërt me këtë gjë. Kisha na thërret të disiplinojmë mendjen, trupin dhe shpirtin tonë. Derisa të mendojmë të kontrollojmë zakonet, veprimet dhe mendimet tona dhe të vemë tërë qenien tonë nën pushtetin e Krishtit, ne nuk mund të rritemi kurrë ashtu siç duhet në jetën e krishterë.

Qëllimi i tretë i kreshmimit është të veprojë në jetën tonë si një burim ndriçimi. Nëse kreshmimi kombinohet me më shumë lutje e veprime mëshire, atëherë kreshmët bëhen një periudhë zbulimi dhe gjetjeje. Përgjatë historisë, Perëndia u ka folur atyre njerëzve që kanë kreshmuar dhe kanë përqëndruar tërë qënien e tyre mbi Të. Në jetën e Jesuit, ashtu si dhe në jetën e shumë personazheve të Biblës dhe të shenjtorëve të Kishës, ne shikojmë se momentet kur ata takuan Perëndinë qenë periudha të kreshmimit.

Së fundi, kreshmimi na ndihmon të çlirojmë veten nga diktatura e trupit dhe shpirtit.  Mos e shikoni atë si dënim personal ose si diçka negative, por si diçka pozitive. Nëse udhëhiqet nga Shpirti i Shenjtë kreshmimi duhet të japë frytet e Shpirtit të Shenjtë, i cili përfshin mbi të gjitha dhuratën e gëzimit.

*Si të kreshmojmë në mënyrë të Shenjtë:*

Le të dëgjojmë çfarë na thotë Shën Joan Gojarti: 

Kreshma e vërtetë:

Sikundër kalon dimri dhe vjen vera e ëmbël, detari me anijen e tij del dhe lundron në det, duke e përshkuar këtë në të katër anët. Ushtari merr armët, i fshin ato, i pastron dhe i bën gati për luftë. Udhëtari fillon një udhëtim të gjatë dhe atleti e sportisti zhvishen  dhe ju përvishen stërvitjeve dhe ushtrimeve të ndryshme. Kështu duhet të veprojmë edhe ne tani që na erdhi koha e kreshmëve, si një verë shpirtërore. Le t’i bëjmë gati armët si ushtarë të vërtetë, le ta mprehim drapërin si bujqër të vërtetë, të kujdesshëm dhe si kapedanë të urtë e të mençur le të përballojmë valët dhe dallgët e dëshirave të dobëta, duke përdorur si armë dëshirat e mira dhe mendimet e urta. Le të fillojmë udhëtimin tonë për në qiell dhe le të përgatitemi e të përvishemi bukur e mirë, për të takuar kreshmët ashtu si duhet.

Kreshmën, nuk e kuptojmë si shumica e njerëzve, largim nga disa gjellë të cakturara. Jo,kreshmë e vërtetë nuk është  të largohesh vetëm nga disa gjellë, por së bashku me to të heqim dorë edhe nga ligësitë dhe nga mëkatet. Po, të largohesh nga disa gjellë, por njëkohësisht është e domosdoshme që të largohemi edhe nga mendimet e liga, nga dëshirate dobëta, nga veprimet e këqija. Kjo është kreshmë e vërtetë, kjo vetëm mund t’i shpëtojë ata që embajnë.

*E dini ç’thotë Shkrimi i Shentë për kreshmën?*

Atleti nuk e merr dot kurorën  po të mos luajë sipas rregullave të caktuara.  Edhe ne pra që mbajmë kreshmë, që të mos rrezikojmë të humbasim shpërblimin që na përket dhe këtë dhuratë të madhe, le të mësojmë sesi duhet të mbajmë kreshmë. Se edhe farisiani i parabolisë mbajti kreshmë, por me gjithë këtë doli prej Kishës pa ndonjë fitim e dobi për shpirtin e tij. Përkundrazi, tagrambledhësi, që nuk mbajti kreshmë, doli më i fituar nga farisiani.  Kjo na tregon se nga kreshma nuk mund të rrjedhë asnjë dobi, n.q.s ato nuk shoqërohen nga virtyte të tjera. Këto i thashë jo që të përbuzim kreshmët, por t’i nderojmë këto duke u larguar jo vetëm nga disa gjellë të caktuara, por edhe nga mëkatet. Ai, që kujton se kreshmë është largimi prej disa gjellëve, ky e përbuz kreshmën. 

Mban kreshmë? Tregoje me vepra.. Çfarë veprash? Kur shikon ndonjë të varfër ndihmoje, kur shikon armikun tënd të pajtohesh dhe të bëhesh mik me të, të mos shash, të mos shpifësh, të mos vjedhësh, të mos bësh ndonjë padrejtësi,  të mos mbash nëpër gojë njerëzit, etj.  Me fjalë të tjera nuk duhet të mbajë kreshmë vetëm goja, por edhe syri edhe veshi, edhe këmbët edhe këmbët dhe të gjitha pjesët e trupit tënd. Le të mbajnë kreshmë duart duke mos  u ndotur me vjedhje dhe grabitje, le të mbajnë kreshmë këmbët duke u larguar nga rruga, që të shpie nëpër qendra të liga dhe nëpër mbledhje imorale të dobëta,le të mbajnë kreshmë sytë duke mos u hedhur në fytyra të bukura me qëllim satanik e shtazor, sepse do të ishte një gjë qesharake sikur gojën ta largosh nga gjellët, të cilat fundi i fundit nuk janë të këqija në vetvete, kurse syve t’u japësh leje të prekin gjërat që janë të ndaluara dhe që janë vetiu të liga.

  Nuk ha mish? Bukuri, por mos i lër edhe sytë të hanë imoralitet dhe paturpërsi. Le të mbajë kreshmë edhe veshi, por kur mban kreshmë veshi?  Kreshma e veshit është të mos dëgjojë e të mos pranojë as sharje, as shpifje, as qortime. Sepse Shkrimi i Shenjtë  thotë: “të mos pranosh të dëgjosh kallëzime dhe fjalë të liga.”  Le të mbajë kreshmë edhe goja, e goja mban kreshmë kur nuk nxjerr e goja mban kreshmë kur nuk nxjerr asnjë fjalë të keqe. Se me të vërtetë çfarë dobie vjen kur nga njëra anë nuk hamë mish dhe peshk, e nga ana tjetër i kafshojmë dhe i copëtojmë vëllezërit tanë?

*Pra le ta themi shkurt si të kreshmojmë në mënyrë të Shenjë:*

1.Të kreshmojmë jo vetëm nga ana ushqimore, por edhe të largohemi nga mëkatet.
2. Ta shoqërojmë kreshmën me lutje, dhe të kushtojmë më shumë kohë në leximin e Ungjillit.
3. Ta shoqërojmë kreshmën me lëmoshë, pra të ndihmojmë atë që ka nevojë. 
4.Ta shoqërojmë kreshmën me përulësi. Rreziku më i madh në kreshmim është të krenohemi për përpjekjet tona dhe të gjykojmë të tjerët që nuk kreshmojnë.
5. Të kuptojmë që kreshma nuk është fundi, por është një mënyrë për në fund. Perëndia nuk qetësohet për kreshmën tonë, ai shikon çfarë qëndrimi krijon Brenda shpirteve tona kreshmimi.
6. Të kreshmojmë në fshehtësi. Dhe tek Ungjili I  Mateut thotë: laje fytyrën tënde dhe lyeje kokën tënde me vaj dhe tëmos marrë vesh njeri që po kreshmon, por vetëm Perëndia që sheh se ç’bëhet në fshehtësi, do të të shpërblejë hapur.
7. Të kreshmojmë pa gjykuar të tjerët. Ata që hanë të mos gjykojnë ata që hanë. Ata që nuk hanë të mos gjykojnë ata që hanë.

Le të theksojmë përsëri: që atletët që të fitojnë në garat e tyre bëjnë ushtrime dhe stërvitje. Edhe ne që jemi atletë të betejës shpirtërore ushtarë të Jesu Krishtit, kemi detyrë të stërvitemi. Stërvitje është dhe kreshma. Na ndihmon të fitojmë mbi dëshirat tona. Na ndihmon të mundim orekset tona. Na ndihmon t’i bindemi dëshirës së Perëndisë. Na ndihmon në shumë gjëra. Kreshma ashtu si e thamë është armë kundër djallit. Gjithë njerëzit mbajnë kreshmë, tjetër gjë se nuk e bëjnë gjithnjë  për Perëndinë. 

*A e mund të më thoni një kreshmë që shumica e njerëzve e bëjnë me detyrim, madje me fanatizëm?*

Është djeta që të detyron mjeku. Ç’është djeta? Është një kreshmë.
Të ndalon mjeku disa ushqime dhe të cakton sasinë edhe nga të tjerat. Askush nuk ankohet nga mjeku kur cakton kreshmë. Të gjithë e konsiderojmë të domosdoshme këtë kreshmë për shërimin e trupit. Po, pse ne njerëzit, kur na thotë mjeku mbajmë kreshmë, kur na thotë Perëndia e shkelim kreshmën?

    Gjithashtu nxjerrim pretekse, duke thënë se nuk mbajmë dot kreshmë, ose nuk kemi çfarë gatuajmë. Dhe fatkeqësisht shumë prindër nuk i lejojnë fëmijët e tyre të kreshmojnë me preteksin se do të sëmuren, por harrojmë se kreshma është bekim i Perëndisë dhe duhet që fëmijët nga mosha 9vjeç të mësohen me kreshmë, sepse vetëm kështu do të bëhen fëmijë të bekuar të mësuar me disiplinën e Kishës.

Gjithashtu nuk duhet të lëmë pa theksur edhe një gjë tjetër që është shumë kryesore: të falim dhe t’i ndjejmë ata që na kanë lënduar shpirtërisht.
Ndodh në jetë që ne ofendojmë dhe lëndojmë njëri-tjetrin. Kjo ndodh sepse djalli urren dashurinë ndërmjet nesh dhe me zgjuarsi na nxit që të ofendojmë të afërimin tonë. Pajtimi është i domosdoshëm në mënyrë që të jemi në paqe me të gjithë njerëzit.
Bibla na mëson që kur mëkatojmë ndaj vëllait tonë ne gjitshashtu mëkatojmë dhe kundër Perëndisë, dhe kur ofendojmë të afërmin tonë, ne ofendojmë vetë Perëndinë. Përulësisht duhet të kërkojmë falje pa u vonuar, ashtu si thuhet “dielli mos të perëndojnë mbi inatin tuaj”, qoftë ky ofendim me fjalë apo me vepra.
Por themi: pse duhet të kërkoj falje? Ai më ka lënduar. Unë nuk i kam bërë asgjë atij. Gjithsesi ne duhet të kuptojmë që i ofenduari duhet t’i kërkojë falje ofenduesit.

Sa e tmerrshme është kur nuk falim falet e të afërmit tonë. Nëse falim të tjerët edhe Perëndia do t’na falë, nëse jo as Perëndia nuk do na falë.
Si do të qëndrojmë para Perëndisë? Dhe sa vlen kreshma jonë pa dashurinë për njerëzit, sepse është thënë: Ai që kreshmon shumë edhe dashuron shumë. Si do të qëndrojmë para Perëndisë me zemërim në zemër?
Edhe pse na kanë shkaktuar mëkat ne duhet të kujtojmë se edhe ne jemi mëkatarë dhe duhet të falim. Le të kujtojmë Jesu Krishtin, të Cilin e përqeshën e tallën, e pështynë e ofenduan, i vunë në kokë kurorë me gjëmba, dhe në fund e kryqëzuan. A na kanë bërë neve ofendime të tilla? Jo. Dhe Jesu Krishti i duroi me përulësi dhe me vuajtje.

Si të krishterë së pari ne mësojmë sesi të kthejmë të mirën për të mirë, që është mirënjohje, më vonë që të mos kthejmë të keqen me të keqe dhe të mos hakmerremi. Më pas në mësojmë të duam armiqtë tanë dhe t’u bëjmë të mirë atyre që na urrejnë dhe të kthejmë të mirën për të keqe. Kjo është shkalla ku duhet të ngjitemi ne të krishterët dhe të jemi të bindur se vetëm duke pasur dashuri atëherë është kreshma jonë e pëlqyer nga Perëndia.
Le të përpiqemi të gjithë të fillojmë një kreshmë të pëlqyeshme tek Perëndia, duke filluar nga dita e sotme. Një kreshmë me gëzim dhe me dashuri për të gjithë njerëzit.

Ju uroj të gjithëve kreshmë të mbara të shoqëruara gjithashtu me misterin e rrëfimit dhe me kungim sa më  të shpeshtë, në mënyrë që kështu të marim Krishtin në zemrat tona.

Amin.

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Kreshma 

1.	Nëse më doni mbani urdhërimet e mia. ( Jn 14:15 ).

2.	Ju kam thënë këto gjëra, që ta keni paqen në mua: në botë do të keni shtrëngim, por merrni zemër, unë e kam mundur botën. ( Jn 16:33 )


3.	Nuk jemi thirrur që të bëjmë gjëra të jashtëzakonshme, por gjëra të zakonshme me dashuri të jashtëzakonshme. ( Nënë Tereza )

4.	Të mbash mendjen në ferr dhe të mos dëshpërohesh. ( Shën. Siluani).


5.	Të luftosh për të drejtat e tua është egoizëm, të luftosh për të drejtat e të tjerëve është dashuri.

6.	Kush flet ose hesht për hir të Perëndisë bën mirë.


7.	Ai që ha të mos përbuzë atë që nuk ha, dhe ai që nuk ha të mos gjykojë atë që ha, sepse Perëndia e ka pranuar. ( Rom 14:3 )

8.	Hipokrizia është ajo që na shkatërron, që na bën të mos e ndjejmë nevojën për shërim, na largon nga kërkimi I rrugës së vërtetë.


9.	Por Perëndia ka zgjedhur gjërat e marra të botës, për të turpëruar të urtët; dhe Perëndia ka zgjedhur gjërat e dobëta të botës për të turpëruar të fortët; ( 1 Kor. 1:27 )
10.	Teolog është ai që lutet.

11.	Ai që është në rregull me ndërgjegjen e tij është I tillë me tërë botën.


12.	Nëse gënjeni peshkopin e dukshëm keni gënjyer atë të padukshmin.

13.	Lutja është arti I arteve dhe shkenca e shkencave.


14.	Kur mendja nuk ndodhet tek Perëndia atëherë ajo është në mëkat.

15.	Qëllimi i këtij urdhërimi është dashuria, prej një zemre të pastër, prej një ndërgjegjeje të pastër, dhe prej një besimi jo të shthurur. ( 1 Tim. 1:5 )


16.	Sa më afër të jemi me armikun tonë më të madh, aq më afër jemi me Perëndinë.

17.	Të jesh i krishterë mes të krishterëve është më e vështirë se të jesh I krishterë në mes të botës.


18.	Duhet të kujtojmë gjithmonë atdheun tonë PARAJSËN. ( C. LUIS )

19.	Ai që kujdeset për orën e vdekjes së tij, I pakësoi fjalët e tij.


20.	Kur dëgjon që I afërmi ose miku yt të përqeshi, ti tregoi dashuri dhe lavdëroi.

21.	Kreshma është mbretëresha e virtyteve.


22.	Kreshma është ligj i shenjtë dhe fillimi i gjithë punëve të mira, ajo është instrument që të çon në shenjtërim.

23.	Fillimi i gjithë pasioneve është egoizmi, dhe përfundimi krenaria. Ai që e zhduku rrënjësisht, preu bashkë me të dhe gjithë pasionet.


24.	Mos u nxito të shkatërrosh lidhjen e dashurisë shpirtërore, sepse nuk ka mbetur rrugë tjetër shpëtimi për njerëzit.

25.	Mos ji i vetëkënaqur dhe nuk do të bëhesh urryes i të afërmit. Mos ji egoist dhe do të bëhesh mik i Perëndisë.


26.	Perëndia nuk na thirri të jemi të suksesshëm por të jemi besnikë. 

27.	Mik i vërtetë është ai që në kohën e tundimit, merr pjesë pa u ndjerë dhe pa u tronditur në dëshpërimet, nevojat dhe vuajtjet e të afërmit si të ishin të tijat.


Këshillat të ndryshme

1.	Jeta e tanishme na u dha vetëm e vetëm që të lavdërojmë Perëndinë, ti bëjmë mirë të afërmit dhe të përpiqemi për fitimin e mbretërisë së qiejve, duke ndjekur rrugën e ngushtë dhe të vështirë që na tregon Ungjilli

2.	Përpjekja e kësaj jete duket peshë tepër e rëndë për të gjithë ata që nuk besojnë tek Perëndia. Por, për ata që e mbështetin ekzistencën e tyre në Zotin tonë Iisu Krisht dhe shpresojnë në përkujdesjen e Tij, jeta e tanishme bëhet zgjedhë e ëmbël dhe barrë e lehtë (Mt.11:30)

3.	Ju lutem motra dhe vëllezërit e mi, nëse dëshironi ti pëlqeni Perëndisë, mos përbuzni asnjë virtyt, sepse me shumë mënyra mund të bëhemi të pëlqyer tek Perëndia.

4.	Sjellja e mirë ndaj të afërmit, fjala jonë ngushëlluese tek i pikëlluari, përkrahja ndaj atij që i bëjnë padrejtësi, rezistenca jonë ndaj mendimeve të këqija, përpjekja jonë në lutje, durimi, mëshira, drejtësia dhe çdo virtyt, janë ato të cilat prehin Perëndinë dhe tërheqin  hirin e Tij në shpirtin tonë, i cili na bën të aftë të kapërcejmë dhe vështirësitë e pakalueshme të jetës.

5.	Synoni shpëtimin tuaj duke i pëlqyer Perëndisë, së pari me virtytin e dashurisë. Ky duhet të jetë kujdesi juaj i vetëm: Si do të bëheni të pasur në dashuri. Ai që ka dashuri, ka brenda tij vet Perëndinë.

6.	Të jetoni brenda në dashurinë e Perëndisë; ajo të jetë udhëheqësi juaj, ajo frymëmarrja juaj. Perëndia është dashuri; dhe ai që qëndron në dashuri qëndron në Perëndinë dhe Perëndia në të (1Jn.4:16). Me dashurinë e Perëndisë, jeta e hidhur bëhet e ëmbël dhe e bukur.

7.	Nëse jetoni me të tjerë, shërbejini atyre pa përtuar si ti shërbeni vet Perëndisë. Dhe mos kërkoni dashuri për dashurinë tuaj, as mirënjohje për sakrificat që bëni, as lavdërim për përulësinë tuaj.

8.	Mos jini të vrazhdë dhe të paafrueshëm. Silluni si fëmijët e pastër, dhe nëse nevojitet, ndihmojeni me gëzim të afërmin tuaj. Bëni kujdes mos ta përbuzni as dhe me shikimin tuaj. Ta doni nxehtësisht, sepse vlera e tij është e paçmueshme. Ai është gjymtyrë e Krishtit. Për atë Zoti derdhi gjakun e Tij.

9.	Dashuria  thotë apostulli, - do të mbulojë një shumicë mëkatesh. (1Pj.4:8) Kur do të ndodhë kjo? Kur ju bëheni ngushëllim i të hidhëruarve, prehje e fatkeqëve, përkrahës i të varfërve, kujdestar i jetimëve, lehtësim i të sëmurëve, këshillues i të mashtruarve, ndihmues i papërtuar i çdo të krishteri. 

10.	Shmanguni fjalëve dhe veprave që mund të skandalisin apo që mund të ofendojnë të afërmit tuaj. Por, ofendimet e të tjerëve, ju ti pranoni si dhuratë Perëndie.  Është arma që ju ofron Zoti që të bëni të vdekura pasionet që kanë bërë fole në shpirtin tuaj.

11.	Mos ktheni përqeshjet apo hidhërimet që ju shkaktojnë. Tregoni durim dhe mos dëshironi kurrë të hidhëroni ndonjë

12.	Të mos kujtoni me hidhërim të keqen që ju shkaktoi i afërmi juaj, që të mos kujtojë  Zoti mëkatet tuaja që ju fali.

13.	Të keqen ta mundni me të mirë. E keqja nuk korrigjohet kurrë me të keqe. Mos u mund nga e keqja, por munde të keqen me të mirën. (Rom.12:21)

14.	Para se të thoni diçka, mendoni mos ndoshta me fjalët tuaja cënoni Perëndinë ose të afërmin tuaj.

15.	Para se të vizitoni të afërmin tuaj, vendosni si qëllim në veten tuaj të ruani dhe pas vizitës tuaj, të njëjtën dëshirë të mirë dhe të ushqeni të njëjtën dashuri ndaj tij, pavarësisht nga mënyra me të cilën do tju presë ai.

16.	Në çdo konflikt me të afërmin tuaj, shqyrtoni së pari veten tuaj. Duke ushtruar një vetkritikë të rreptë, dhe madje gjithmonë do të siguroheni që shkak i pakënaqësisë  është vetë vetja jonë.

17.	Mos u justifikoni. Shmanguni konflikteve. Silluni me tolerancë ndaj të afërmit tuaj, në varësi me karakterin dhe moshën e tij. Të jeni me çdo mënyrë ngushëllues tek të gjithë dhe në secilin veç e veç.

18.	Duroni pa murmuritur mënyrat e këqija të të afërmit tuaj, zemërimin e tij, gjaknxehtësinë dhe pakujdesinë e tij.

19.	Kur shikoni të prekë shpirtin tuaj ndonjë ndjenjë neverie ndaj të afërmit, përpiquni ta dëboni. E detyroni veten tuaj ta ndihmojë dhe ti shërbejë të afërmit konkret. Thoni në veten tuaj këtë lutje: Zot, shpëto shërbëtorin tënd (filan) dhe me lutjet e tij të shenjta qetëso dhe shpirtin tim.

20.	Grindjet turbullojnë shpirtin dhe na pakësojnë paqen. Në çdo mendim grindjeje kundërvini lutjen e ëmbël të Iisuit Zot Jisu Krisht, Bir i Perëndisë, mëshiromë mua mëkatarin.

21.	Mos prekni nderin e të afërmit me fjalët tuaja. Ta përdorni gjuhën vetëm që të lavdëroni Perëndinë dhe të thoni tek të afërmit tuaj fjalë që kanë dobi për shpirtin. 

22.	Nëse dëshironi të flisni keq për tjetrin, së pari kujtoni mëkatet tuaja, - gjithë ato që bëtë nga mosha juaj fëminore dhe deri më sot - gjykoni veten tuaj për këto dhe kështu i largoheni përgojimit. 

23.	Mos harroni kurrë që marrja me mëkatet e të tjerëve, përbën mëkat serioz.

24.	Luftoni me çdo mënyrë pasionin e inatit dhe me ndihmën e Perëndisë do të zbrapset. Nëse ndodh të nevrikoseni apo të zemëroheni, është më e preferuar të mos thoni asgjë. Largohuni, ose nëse diçka e tillë nuk është e lehtë, mbyllni fort buzët tuaja që të mos dalë jashtë flaka e zemërimit që djeg në shpirtin tuaj dhe të ngrerë gjithë ambjentin tuaj.
25.	Heshtja dhe lutja është ilaçi më i mirë për këto momente. Kur flaka e inatit shuhet 
      dhe zemra juaj qetësohet, vetëm atëherë mund të thoni me siguri fjalë të dobishme.

26.	Nëse ju u bëtë shkak të hidhërohet i afërmi, përdorni çdo mënyrë që të çlirohet nga hidhërimi që i krijuat.

27.	Vëzhgoni veten tuaj dhe do të vërtetoni që vetëm atëherë jeni të qetë me gjithçka, kur ekziston brenda jush durimi, përulësia, bindja dhe dashuria.

28.	Shpëtimi ynë nuk ndodhet në fjalët e shumta, por në heshtjen dhe në kujdesin vigjilent të vetes sonë.

29.	Mos gjykoni kurrë të afërmin tuaj, nëse jeton virtytshëm apo në mënyrë mëkatare. Kush je ti që gjykon shërbyesin e tjetrit? A qëndron mbi këmbë ose rrëzohet, është punë e Zotit të tij, por ai do të qëndrojë, sepse Perëndia është i zoti ta bëjë atë të qëndrojë në këmbë. (Rom.14:4)

30.	Në çdo rrethanë dorëzohuni në dëshirën e Perëndisë. Ky është shpëtimi për ju.

31.	Bëni kujdes të mos revoltoheni përpara çdo lloj vështirësie. Hidhërimet nuk paraqiten rastësisht në jetën tonë, por lejohen nga providenca e Perëndisë, me qëllim shenjtërimin dhe shpëtimin tonë.

32.	 TI jemi mirënjohës Zotit, sepse provat që ai lejon, tregojnë që jeni fëmijët e Tij. Ai kujdeset për ju dhe me çdo mënyrë ju drejton në mbretërinë e qiejve. N.q.s ju do ta duroni qortimin, Perëndia do tju trajtojë si bij; sepse cilin bir nuk e korrigjon i ati? (Heb.12:7)

33.	Në momentet e dëshpërimit të kujtoni që Zoti nuk ju braktisi, madje ju e harruat. Ja çfarë këshilloj në momentet e vetmisë suaj: Të ftoni pa pushim emrin e Zotit Iisu Krisht. Dhe e detyroni në këtë punë veten tuaj sado që ajo mërzitet dhe kundështon.

34.	Dyshimi nuk u ka hije të krishterëve, prandaj mos e pranoni. Përkundrazi dallim, kujdes dhe urtësi kërkon nga ne Perëndia. Ja, unë po ju dërgoj si dele në mes të ujqërve; jini, pra të mençur si gjarpërinjtë dhe të pastër si pëllumbat. (Mt.10:16)


35.	Në gjithë jetën tuaj, mos harroni para çdo veprimi tuaj, të pyesni veten tuaj: Ajo që dëshiroj të bëj, mos ndoshta është në kundërshtim me dëshirën e Perëndisë? Mos është në dëm të shpirtit tim? Mos ndoshta është padrejtësi ndaj të afërmit tim? 

36.	Të punoni me kujdes pa u nxituar. Atëherë të gjithë punët tuaja do të kurorëzohen me sukses.

37.	Ta konsideroni veten tuaj si më mëkatarin dhe gjithmonë të fundit.

38.	Stoli dhe bukuri e të gjithë virtyteve është përulësia. Kjo është për shpirtin njerëzor, ashtu siç është shiu për tokën e thatë. Përulësia e vërtetë e ka fillimin e saj në Iisu Krishtin e përulur. Mësoni nga Unë na thotë Zoti, sepse jam i butë dhe i përulur në zemër, dhe do të gjeni prehje në shpirtrat tuaj. (Mt.11:29)

39.	Në këtë virtyt prehet dhe kënaqet Perëndia. Mbi kë, do ta kthej shikimin tim? Mbi atë që është i përulur, ka frymë të penduar dhe dridhet nga fjala Ime. (Is.66:2)


40.	Por çfarë është përulësia?

41.	Përulësi është ta konsiderosh veten tënde si mëkatarin më të madh, të mos përbuzësh, të mos fyesh dhe të mos gjykosh asnjë, por të shohësh vetëm mëkatet e tua.

42.	Përulësi është të mos kërkosh lavdërime, pasuri, lavdi dhe ndere, duke e konsideruar krejtësisht të padenjë veten tënde për diçka të tillë.
43.	Njeriu i përulur duron me trimëri përbuzjet, sharjet, akuzat duke besuar thellë që këto i vlejnë. Me të gjithë sillet në mënyrë të gëzuar. Është i gatshëm të ofrojë me dashuri shërbimet e tij në cilindo. Nuk kushton ndonjë rëndësi në veprat e tij të mira dhe për më tepër nuk bën fjalë për këto, nëse nuk është nevoja.

44.	Fushat që ndodhen ulët, pothuajse gjithmonë janë pjellore dhe frytdhënëse, ndërsa malet e lartë zakonisht janë jopjellorë. Dhe kallinjtë që qëndrojnë drejt janë bosh, ndërsa ata që peshojnë poshtë janë plot me kokrra. Fitoni dhe ju zemër të përulur dhe do të pasuroheni me fryte shpirtërore të cilat do të sigurojnë shpëtimin tuaj.

45.	Fushat pjellore vaditen me shiun që bie nga qielli dhe me ujrat që zbresin nga malet. Në mënyrë të ngjashme dhe njerëzit e përulur pranojnë nga qielli në mënyrë të bollshme, hirin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë dhe lartësohen shpirtërisht si malet e lartë. 


46.	Shkëmbeni prejardhjen tuaj aristokrate me zgjedhën e nderuar të Zotit tonë Iisu Krisht. I rezistoni mirëqënies dhe luksit dhe mos u krenoni ndaj të afërmve tuaj. Përpara Perëndisë jemi të gjithë njësoj.

47.	Nëse kërkon nga cilido diçka, ta kërkoni me durimin e Kananeases. (Mt.15:21-28)

48.	Ruajeni gojën tuaj nga fjalët e tepërta dhe të padobishme, ushtrohuni në lutjen e Iisuit, përmbahuni, dhe Zoti do tju rrethojë me dhuratën e paçmuar të dashurisë së Tij.

49.	Jepini Çezarit çfarë i takon Çezarit, dhe Perëndisë çfarë i takon Perëndisë. (Mr.12:17) Pra, ashtu si trupi duhet të lëvizë për punët e nevojshme, zemra do të duhet të qëndrojë e gjitha e lidhur tek Perëndia. 
50.	Ta doni Zotin dhe të luteni me sigurinë që Ai është Ati juaj.
51.	Përuluni përpara gjithë të afërmve tuaj, dhe Zoti Ati juaj i mirë, do të gëzohet për përulësinë tuaj dhe do tju përqafojë me dashurinë e Tij.

52.	Nëse tani nuk ndjeni ndonjë ngushëllim nga lutja juaj, të jeni të sigurtë se Zoti ju përgatit ngushëllime hyjnore në të ardhmen.

53.	 Vazhdoni të luteni pa pushim, dhe shpejt do të shijoni ëmbëlsinë e Tij. Unë kam pritur me ngulm dhe me durim Zotin, dhe ai u përkul mbi mua dhe dëgjoi britmën time. (Ps.40:1)

54.	Kur shikoni tju pushtojë pikëllimi, melankolia, përtesa dhe neglizhenca, atëherë detyrojeni zemrën dhe buzët tuaja në punën e lutjes: Zot, shpëtona ne. (Mt.8:25) 

55.	Mendoni nëse këto momente të neglizhencës mund të jenë momentet e fundit të jetës suaj. Ndoshta për pak do të pasojë vdekja.. . . dhe pastaj gjyqi i Perëndisë. E lini pra, plogështinë dhe neglizhencën.

56.	Nëse njeriu nuk mohon dëshirën e tij, nuk do të mund të vendosë bazë në veprën e shpëtimit të tij, aq më tepër as nuk do të shpëtojë. Prandaj kërkoni nga Zoti tju ndihmojë që të prisni dëshirat tuaja.

57.	Për dobinë tuaj shpirtërore, nënshtrohuni në mënyrë të përsosur në urdhërimet e Atit tonë qiellor, të doni qetësinë dhe ushtrohuni në lutjen papushim të Iisuit. 

58.	Sa më shumë të qëndrojë Zoti në zemrën tuaj, aq më shumë do të shumohen brenda jush; durimi, dashuria dhe përulësia.

59.	E vetmja gjë që uroj tek ju dhe tek vetja ime për jetën e tanishme, është pastrimi nga pasionet tona. Në jetën shpirtërore duhet të ecim duke pasur udhëheqës porositë e Krishtit dhe jo llogjikën njerëzore.

60.	Akoma, edhe nëse veprat tona të mira bëhen në emër të Perëndisë, nuk janë së pari këto që na shpëtojnë, por mëshira e Perëndisë. Kjo mëshirë hyjnore le tju mbulojë dhe ju, gjithë ditët e jetës suaj. 


61.	Mos përbuzni fjalët e mia dhe mos i mendoni si të vështira për tu zbatuar. Për Zotin dhe me Zotin, të vështirat bëhen të lehta dhe të pakënaqshmet  të kënaqshme. Sepse zgjedha ime është e ëmbël dhe barra ime është e lehtë (Mt.11:30).
62.	Armiqësinë dhe inatin shkruaji në ujë.
63.	Gëzimi më I madh është të japësh.
64.	Sëmundja më e keqe është justifikimi.
65.	Arma vdekjeprurëse është gjuha.
66.	Stacioni më I fuqishëm për komunikim është lutja.
67.	Gjith=ka pra që ju dëshironi tju bëjnë njerëzit, ua bëni dhe ju atyre, sepse ky është ligji dhe profetët. (Mt 7:12 )
68.	Duhet ti bindemi Perëndisë më shumë se sa njerëzve. ( Vep. Ap. 5:29 )
69.	I drejti do të jetojë me anë të besimit. ( Rom 1: 17 ).
70.	E konsideroni veten tuaj si më mëkatarin dhe gjithmonë të fundit.
71.	Dashuria e Krishtit është lumturia me të cilën asgjë në botë nuk mund të krahasohet. Por në të njëjtën kohë të duash me dashurinë e Krishtit, do të thotë të pish nga kupa e Tij. ( At. Sofroni )
72.	Gëzohu në shpresë, duro në dhimbje, lutu papushim. 
73.	Duro mëkatarët, por urre veprat e tyre dhe mos I për=mo për gabimet që bëjnë, përndryshe do të ndjehesh edhe ti njësoj si ata. ( Shën. Isak Siriani ).
74.	Rruga drejt Perëndisë është një kryq I përditshëm, askush nuk është ngjitur në qiell lehtësisht. Rruga e lehtë e dimë se ku na shpie. ( Shën. Isak Siriani )
75.	Në një shoqëri ku secili e sheh veten si të parë, askush nuk ecën përpara. Nëse do jem I pari jeta do të jetë shumë e lodhshme. Nëse jam I fundit jeta do të jetë një gëzim e vazhdueshëm, sepse gjithmonë do të jem duke mësuar di=ka të dobishme. ( At Sofroni ).
76.	Ai që beson tek Perëndia do të lavdërohet dhe nga armiqtë e tij. Ai që beson se mëkatet e tij janë të vogla bie në më të mëdha. ( Shën Isak Siriani ).
77.	Ki gjuhën dhe buzën tënde të ëmbël dhe do ti kesh mië gjithë njerëzit. ( Shën Isak Siriani ).
78.	Fënijët e vegjël kanë trup të pastër dhe shpirt pa pasione. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
79.	 Në qoftëse do tia ngarkosh Perëndisë të gjitha shqetësimet e tua, natyrisht kujdeset edhe për ty, atëherë do shohësh çuditë e Perëndisë. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
80.	Ai që nuk njeh dobsitë e tij, nuk mund të përulet. Ai që nuk ka përulësi nuk mund të përsoset. Ai që nuk është I përsosur është gjithmonë I trembur se nuk mbështetet tek Perëndia. Për të mirën tonë pra lejon Perëndia ngasjet.( Shën Isak Siriani).
81.	 I lumur është ai që qetësohet dhe merret vetëm me lutje dhe nuk merret me asgjë tjetër.( Shën Isak Siriani).
82.	Që të durosh dëshpërimet e tua të vogla mendo dëshpërimet e mëdha që vuajnë të tjerërt. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
83.	Krishti nuk kërkon vetëm zbaitme por korigjimin e shpirtit. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
84.	Shpërblimi nuk I jepet njeriut për virtytet e tij, por për përulësinë e tij. Pa përlulësinë të gjitha janë të pamjaftueshme. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
85.	I fortë është ai që kënaqet në dëshpërimet dhe mërzitjet e tij, sepse në të fshihet jeta dhe lavdia e fitores së tij. ( Shën Isak Siriani). 
86.	Lutja vdekson pasionet. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
87.	Ai që ofendohet dhe ul veten e tij I jep urtësi Perëndia. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
88.	Ai që ka shpirt të pastër flet gjithmonë fjalë shpirtërore.( Shën Isak Siriani).
89.	Urre të pandershmet që të gjesh të gjesh të ndershmet. Bëhu u vdekur që të jetosh.( Shën Isak Siriani).
90.	Përulësia edhe pa vepra fal shmë mëkate.Por veprat pa përulësinë, jo vetëm që janë të padobishme por stimilojnë shumë të këqija. Ashtu si kripa e bën ushqimin të shijshëm ashtu dhe përulësia bën çdo virtyt. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
91.	I Krishteri I mirë duhet që ditë e natë të studiojë ligjin e Perëndisë. ( Shën Isak Siriani.)
92.	Mendjemadhësia largon prej nesh ëngjëllin tonë kurse lutja dhe përulësia e mban pranë nesh gjithmonë. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
93.	Lutja e të përulurit e ardhur prej gojës së tij hyn në veshët e Perëndisë. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
94.	Ngrohtësia ngroh trupin ndërsa fjala e Perëndisë Shpirtin.( Shën Isak Siriani).
95.	Në Mbledhjet e njerëzve prefero gjithmonë të mos flasësh. Ki frikë shoqëritë e këqija. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
96.	Jep me fytyrë të gëzuar mëshirën tënde dhe ngushëllo vazhdimisht të dëshpëruarit. ( Shë Isak Siriani).
97.	Mbaj zi për ata që bëjnë mëkate dhe gëzohu për ata që pendohen.Bëhu mik I të gjithëve dhe mbaj distancë prej të gjithëve. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
98.	Mos urre mëkatarin por mëkatin. Derisa e konsideron veten tënde të drejtë ku ëhtë dashuria për mëkatain? ( Shë Isak Siriani).
99.	Dashuro o njeri Perëndinë jo për të mirat e së ardhmes që pretendon të japë në jetën tjetër por për sa të jetë në këtë jetë. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
100.	Dobësohet zelli kur njeriu bëhet pa besim dhe harron Perëndinë. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
101.	Luftëtari kur të dali në njerëz dashuron lavdërimet dhe bie në mendjemadhesi, dhe fundoset në det me kohë të kthjellët. ( Shën Isak Siriani).
102.	Në bar k të uritur kurrë nuk gjejnë vend mendimet e liga. ( Shën Isak Sirini).

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Kreshma e madhe
Duke folur për kreshmën mund themi se kryesisht qëllimi i saj është për të kapërxyer rënien. Përmbajtja e saj është një çështje reale në udhëtimin që sapo filloi. Shpesh me zakonet tona kreshma merr një kuptim folkflorik dhe kthehet në një dok. Ndërsa Kisha i jep një rëndësi të veçantë dhe e ndan gjithë vitin në periudha kreshmimi. Gjithë diskutimet e viteve te fundit kanë pasur si rezultat ditët e kreshmës dhe përmbajtien e saj. Vetë kreshma e së Mërkurës dhe e së Premtes vjen që në shekujt e parë. Kisha tha se në këto dy ditë të javës duhet të kreshmohej. Por a do të jetë korrekte që unë të kreshmoj dy ditë të tjera të javës, për arsye  se e kam të pamundur të kreshmoj  të mërkurën dhe të premten. 
Në plan të parë kjo tingëllon e drejtë por po të mundohemi të hedhim një vështrim më në thellësi të gjërave do të shohim se jo më kot Kisha ka caktuar këto dy ditë. Sipas traditës të mërkurë u tradhëtua Zoti prej nxënësit të Tij, kurse të premten u ngjit në kalvar për tu kryqëzuar. Megjithatë kjo është vetëm njëra pjesë e përgjigjes, pjesa e dytë konsiston në diçka më të thellë. 
Kisha dëshironte që të gjithë së bashku të ndodheshim në momentin e ardhjes së Krishtit. Pasi pritja e Krishtit është një ngjarje që ka të bëjë me të gjithë, kështu dhe Kisha do që të na mbledhë të gjithëve bashkë, sepse na ka thirrur të gjithëve për të na çuar në të njëjtën prespektivë, në atë të takimit me Perëndinë. 
Kur Kisha na fton të kreshmojmë të mërkutrën dhe të premten, e bën kreshmën një ngjarje të përgjithshme dhe na thërret të gjithëve, që në të njëjtin moment të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë. Kisha do të donte që ne të gjithë të jetonim sëbashku por dukeqenëse një gjë e tillë nuk mund të ndodhë për shkak të rënies sonë, përandaj edhe ndau vitin kishtar në ditët që kreshmojmë dhe që nuk kreshmojmë. Kështu marrim pjesë në një ngjarje të përgjithshme që është ngjarje Kishës. 
Ne e përballojmë shpëtimin tonë në mënyrë personale, ndërsa problemi i rënies është i përgjithshëm dhe kjo i takon gjithë gjinisë njerëzore. Prandaj Kisha dëshiron që në mënyrë të përgjithshme të kalojmë ngjarjen e rënies. Kështu nëse nuk do të doja të merrja pjesë në kreshmët e vendosura nga Kisha do të shprehja idenë time të kundërt me përpjekjen e Kishës për të na ftuar në mënyrë të përgjithshme drejt shpëtimit, prandaj do të ishte e gabuar zgjedhja e ditëve të tjera.
Brenda këtij shembulli shprehet përpjekja e madhe e Kishës për të caktuar pikërisht këto ditë për të kreshmuar të gjithë të krishterët, sepse donte që të gjithë të krishterët bashkë të bënin këtë përpjekje. Si rrjedhim, kreshma e madhe lidhet me përpjekjen tonë brenda saj, e cila është një ngjarje e përbashkët. Nuk është vetëm një problem personal i vlefshëm vetëm për secilin prej nesh, por të gjithë bashkë përpiqemi që të takojmë Perëndinë. Përgjithshmërisht është pjesë e jetës sonë në tërësi dhe jo pjesë e disa aspekteve  të caktuara të saj.
Përsa i përket përmbajtjes së kreshmës lidhet me dy ngarje historike. E para i përket Dhiatës së Vjetër, ndërsa e dyta lidhet me Dhiatën e Re. Njëra i përket Adhamit dhe tjetra Krishtit. Etërit e Kishës donin të lidhnin ngjarjen e rënies, por edhe kalimin e saj me kreshmën.
Adhami humbi parajsën për shkak të ngrënies. Nga ana tjetër Krishti kur ngacmohet nga djalli mohon të hajë dhe fiton mbi vdekjen.
Në këtë koorelacion fillon themelimi i kreshmës. Adhami nga një gabim ose mos kuptim, hëngri nga pema dhe vdiq, ndërsa Krishti si erdhi në botë me synimin për të mundur vdekjen, shkon në shkretëtirë dhe kreshmon për dyzet ditë. Brenda kësaj kreshme dyzet ditëshe Krishti niset drejt Golgothasë që të mundë vdekjen. Ky është shkaku që ne ndjekim të njëjtën rrugë. Por duhet vënë re diçka për të kuptuar ekzaktësisht thelbin e kreshmës. Perëndia i tha Adhamit të mos hante nga fruti se do të vdiste . Por shohim se edhe ngacmimi ishte i kundërt, djalli i tha- të hante se do të jetonte. Po e njëjta ndjenjë lind shpeshherë edhe brenda nesh, duke menduar: nëse mbajmë kreshmë lind mendimi se shkatërrojmë shëndetin dhe si rrjedhojë lind frika se do të vdesim. Gjë e cila do të thotë se ngjarja e jetës u lidh me ushqimin. Pra mendimi, nëse nuk hamë do të vdesim, kështu edhe ngacmimi i djallit ndodh në këtë moment, gjë që do të thotë se ushqimi është i lidhur me jetën, por edhe me marrëdhënit tona me Perëndinë. Kur djalli i tha Evës të hante se do të jetonte i tha gënjeshtër dhe ajo e besoi. Po të njëjtën gënjeshtër i tha edhe Krishtit në shkretëtirë por Krishti nuk e besoi dhe i tha: Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë, sepse e dinte se nuk ishte ai, ushqimi i përditshëm i cili do të na bënte të jetonim ose jo, por jeta gjendej diku tjetër në marrëdhëniet e njeriut me Perëndinë. Përgjatë Kreshmës Kisha nuk na rekomandon të bëjmë grevë urie, por na këshillon se lidhja jonë me jetën gjendet në kërkim të Perëndisë. Tek shëmbulli i një fëmije që qan, i cili kërkon nënën dhe babanë e tij, në atë çast atij nuk mund ti haet sepse qëllimi i tij i vetëm është të gjejë prindrit e tij. Mund të kalojnë një apo dy ditë dhe fëmija të mos hajë sepse urrija e brëndëshme e tij është për  atin e tij. Nuk do të pijë megjithëse ka etje sepse etja e tij eshtë për të atin. Duket qartë se urrija dhe etja marrin përmbajtje tjetër pikërisht kjo është edhe përmbajtja e Kreshmës që ne mbajmë, e cila na fton që pandërprerje të kërkojmë Perëndinë. 
Përandaj dhe periudha e kreshmës parashtron falje, lutje dhe lot. Nëse shohim një grua e cila sapo ka humbur bashkëshortin, menjëherë tek gruaja shfaqen elementë që vërtetojnë ato sa thamë. Nuk ka dëshirë të hajë, qan sepse humbi kontaktin me të dashurin e saj, fillon vajin i cili është një bashkëbisedim me trupin e tij të vdekur. Megjithëse është e ndërgjegjëshme se burri saj nuk është më i gjallë ajo ende vazhdon të flasë me të. 
Pra Kisha na fton që të kemi ndjesinë se e humbëm Perëndinë, se si rezultat i rënies u rrëmbyem larg nga Ati ynë dhe e humbëm komunikimin me të, i cili jep gëzim. Humbëm kështu dashurinë e Tij, përkëdheljet, puthjet dhe fjalët e Tij të ëmbëla. Përandaj me lutjet tona i flasim Atit të cilin e kërkojmë dhe duam ti afrohemi. Qajmë dhe vajtojmë sepse nuk e kemi pranë dhe kreshmojmë sepse i gjithë mendimi ynë ndodhet tek Ai. 
Ajo që duhet të jetë kryesorja është që të mos lejojmë pasjonet dhe dobësitë tona të përcaktojnë jetën dhe rrugën tonë dhe pasi ti kapërcejmë të ecim drejt takimit me personin që na mungon, i cili nuk është askush tjetër veçse Jisu Krishti i ngjallur.

Nga fjala e Jeromonah Grigorios Papathomas mbi Kreshmën e Madhe.

----------


## Albo

Ka filluar te henen me 19 shkurt 2007 Kreshma e Madhe per gjithe te krishteret orthodhokse ne bote. Kreshma do te zgjasi deri diten e pashkes, 8 prill 2007.

Kreshmim te lehte.
Albo

----------


## Albo

Sot ka filluar java e dyte e Kreshmës së Madhe. Pashka këtë vit festohet në 27 prill, dhe përkon me Ditën e Dasmës së Gjergj Kastriotit dhe Androniqi Arianitit në Manastirin e Ardenicës. Duke qenë si bie në prill, është edhe afër me Ditën e Shën Gjergjit, 23 prill.

Albo

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Mbi Kreshmën e Madhe
Ky interpretim i shkurtër i Kreshmës së Madhe u shkrua për ata të cilët dëshirojnë një kuptim më të thellë të traditës liturgjike të Kishës dhe një pjesëmarrje të ndërgjegjëshme në jetën e saj. 
Pendimi, siç e dimë të gjithë, është fillimi por edhe atmosfera brenda së cilës përjetohet një jetë e vërtetë e krishterë. Fjala e parë e Krishtit kur filloi predikimin e Tij ishte: Pendohuni! (Mat 4;17). Por, çështë pendimi? Brenda asaj që zotëron në jetën tonë të përditëshme nuk kemi kohë të mendojmë për pendim. Arrijmë thjesht në përfundimin se ajo çka kemi për të bërë gjatë Kreshmës së Madhe është që të largohemi prej disa ushqimeve të caktuara. Të kufizojmë dëfrimet, të rrëfehemi, të marrim faljen nga prifti, të afrohemi tek Kungimi i Shenjtë dhe mbas këtyre e konsiderojmë veten tonë deri vitin e ardhshëm në rregull.
Por do të duhet të ekzistojë një arsye për të cilën Kisha i ndau këto shtatë javë si një periudhë e veçantë pendimi dhe na fton në një përpjekje shpirtërore intensive dhe të vazhdueshme. Natyrisht të gjitha këto duhet të kenë një lidhje direkte me mua, me besimin tim, me jetën time, me veçantinë time si anëtar i Kishës. Kështu pra, nuk është detyra ime parësore që të përpiqem të kuptoj çfarë më mëson Kisha për Kreshmën e Madhe. Të përpiqem të jem një i Krishterë Orthodhoks, jo vetëm në emër, por edhe në jetë. 
Pyetjeve; çështë pendimi? Përse kemi nevojë për të? Si mund ta përjetojmë? Kreshma e Madhe na jep këto përgjigje. Kjo periudhë është një shkollë pendimi e cila është e dobishme për çdo të krishter për çdo vit, që të mund të thellohet në besimin e tij dhe të ndryshojë jetën e tij. Është një udhëtim i mrekullueshëm lutjesh drejt burimit të besimt Orthodhoks. Është një rizbulim i mënyrës së jetës orthodhokse. Kisha me urdhërimet e saj dhe me frymën e adhurimit të Kreshmës së Madhe na ofron kuptimin e vetëm të kësaj periudhe. Ky interpretim i shkurtër i Kreshmës së Madhe është i bazuar kryesisht në shërbesta e kësaj periudhe. 
Shpresoj që lexuesi pasi të ketë shfletuar këto faqe të mund të zbulojë se në këtë botë asgjë nuk është kaq e bukur dhe kaq e thellë, kaq e pasur në frymëzim sa kjo që Kisha Mëmë na zbulon dhe na i ofron lirisht kur hyjmë në këtë periudhë të bekuar.

Kreshma e Madhe: Udhëtim Drejt Pashkës.

Kur dikush pregatitet për një udhëtim duhet të dijë ku shkon. Kjo ndodh dhe me Kreshmën e Madhe. Mbi të gjitha Kreshma e Madhe është një udhëtim shpirtëror, destinacioni i të cilës është Pashka, E kremtja e të kremteve. Është parapregatitja për Plotësimin ose shpërblimin e Pashkës, që është Zbulesa e vërtetë. Për këtë arsye duhet të fillojmë me përpjekjen për të kuptuar këtë marrëdhënie ndërmjet Kreshmës dhe Pashkës, sepse kjo zbulon diçka shumë thelbësore dhe të rëndësishme për besimin e Krishterë dhe për jetën tonë. Pra është e domosdoshme të shpjegojmë se Pashka është shumë më tepër nga një festë, shkon shumë më larg nga një përvjetor i një ngjarjeje të kaluar. Çdo njëri, i cili qoftë dhe njëherë të vetme përjetoi këtë natë shpëtimtare, dritëprurëse dhe ndriçuse, që jetoi këtë gëzim të veçantë e di ai, - është një prekje personale. Por çështë ky gëzim? Pse Liturgjinë në Ngjallësore psallim: të gjitha tani u mbushën me dritë, qielli dhe dhenu dhe të përposhtëmet? Me çfarë kuptimi festojmë  sikundër themi se bëjmë, Vdekjen e vdekjes, abolitjen e hadhit? 
Në të gjitha këto pyetje, përgjigja është: jeta e re e cila lindi pothuajse 2000 vjet më parë lindi prej varrit, na u ofrua të gjithëve ne që besojmë tek Krishti. Na u dha ditën e Pagëzimit, atë ditë që siç thotë dhe apostull Pavli: U varrosëm bashkë me Atë me anë të pagëzimit të vdekjes, që sikundër Krishti u ngjall prej së vdekurësh prej lavdisë së Atit, kështu dhe ne të baresim në jetë të re (Rom 6;4). Kështu në Pashkë festojmë Ngjalljen e Krishtit, si ngjarje që ka ndodhur dhe ndodh ende tek ne. Sepse çdonjëri nga ne mori dhuratën e kësaj jete të re dhe fuqinë për ta pranuar dhe jetuar nëpërmjet asaj. Është një dhuratë e cila ndryshon predispozicionin tonë kundrejt çdo situate të kësaj bote, madje dhe kundrejt vdekjes. Na jep fuqinë të vërtetojmë triumfalisht që: vdekja u mund. Natyrisht vdekja ende ekziston, dhe një ditë do të vijë dhe për ne, por gjithë besimi ynë është se Krishti me vdekjen e Tij ndryshoi pikërisht natyrën e vdekjes. E bëri një kalim - Pashkë - një kalim në Mbrtërine e Perëndisë duke e transformuar vdekjen, tragjedinë më dramatike në fitore dhe triumf të përjetshëm. Me vdekje vdekjen shkeli, na bëri pjesëtarë të Ngjalljes së Tij. Pikërisht për këtë fund të mëngjesores së Ngjalljes  në Fjalën e tij Katekitike Joan Gojarti - thotë triumfalisht: U Ngjall Krishti dhe jeta qytetërohet. U Ngjall Krishti dhe varret u zbrazën. I tillë është besimi i Kishës, i cili sigurohet dhe shfaqet me jetën e shenjtorëve të panumërt. Por, mos vallë nuk e jetojmë çdo ditë këtë ngjarje, se ky besim rrallë bëhet edhe përvojë e jona? Mos vallë e humbim dhe e tradhëtojmë shpesh këtë jetë të re që morrëm si dhuratë dhe në realitet jetojmë sikur Krishti të mos ishte ngjallur dhe sikur kjo ngjarje unike të mos kishte kuptim. Të gjitha këto për shkak të dobësive tona, të paaftësisë sonë për të jetuar në mënyrë të qëndrueshme me besë, shpresë dhe dashuri në po atë nivel që na ngriti Krishti kur tha: Kërkoni së pari Mbretërinë e Perëndisë dhe Drejtësinë e Tij. Thjesht ne i harrojmë të gjitha këto sepse jemi kaq të zënë, kaq të zhytur në të përditëshmen tonë dhe dështojmë sepse harrojmë. Brenda kësaj harrese, këtij dështimi dhe mëkati jeta jonë bëhet përsëri e vjetër, zhvlerësohet, errësohet dhe humbet vlerën, bëhet një udhëtim pa kuptim dhe pa fund. Arrijmë të harrojmë përfundimisht edhe vdekjen - brenda shijimit të jetës - , e cila na vjen e frikshme e pa shmangshme dhe pa kuptim. Mundet që herë pas here të pranojmë mëkate të ndryshme dhe ti rrëfejmë dhe vazhdojmë të mos e referojmë jetën tonë në atë jetë të re që Krishti zbuloi dhe na dha. Realisht jetojmë sikur Ai të mos kishte ardhur kurrë. Ky është mëkati i vetëm real, mëkati i gjithë mëkateve, pikëllimi dhe tragjedia e të gjithë të krishterëve në emër. 
Nëse e njohim këtë, atëherë mund të kuptojmë çështë Pashka dhe përse nevojitet paraprakisht Kreshma e Madhe. Atëherë mund të kuptojmë se tradita liturgjike e Kishës dhe i gjithë cikli i shërbesave të saj, janë piksëpari që të na ndihmojnë për të rigjetur pamjen dhe shijen e kësaj jete të re, të cilën kaq lehtë e humbasim dhe e tradhëtojmë dhe më pas të mund të pendohemi dhe rikthehemi tek Kisha. Si është e mundur të duam dhe të kemi mall për diçka që nuk e dimë? Si mund ta vendosim mbi çdo gjë tjetër në jetën tonë diçka që nuk e kemi parë dhe nuk e kemi ndjerë? Me fjalë të tjera, si është e mundur të kërkojmë një Mbretëri, për të cilën nuk kemi ide? Adhurimi i Kishës që prej fillimit ishte dhe është dhe tani hyrja dhe komunikimi ynë me jetën e re të Mbretërisë. Brenda jetës së saj liturgjike Kisha na zbulon ato që: Syri nuk i pa dhe vesh nuk i dëgjoi dhe mbi zemër njeriu nuk qëndruan, të cilat Perëndia i bëri gati për të dashurit e Tij (Kor 2;9). Në qendër të kësaj jete liturgjike është Pashka. Pashka është dera, e cila hapet çdo vit dhe drejton në të shndritëshmen Mbrtëri të Krishtit, është parashijimi i gëzimit të përjetëshëm që na pret, është lavdia e fitores, e cila që tani, megjithëse e padukshme pushton të gjithë krijesën: Vdekja u mund. 
Gjithë adhurimi i Kishës është i organizuar rreth Pashkës, prandaj ajo përsërit çdo vit liturgjik, bëhet një udhëtim dhe një adhurim drejt Pashkës, i cili është fundi dhe njëkohësisht fillimi. Është fundi i atyre që përbëjnë të vjetrat dhe fillimi i jetës së re, një kalim i vazhdueshëm nga kjo botë në Mbretërinë e zbuluar më Krishtin.
Me gjithë këto jeta e vjetër, jeta e mëkatit dhe vogëlsisë nuk është e lehtë të kapërxehet dhe ndryshohet. Ungjilli pret dhe kërkon nga njeriu të bëjë një përpjekje, e cila, në gjendjen në të cilën ndodhet tani njeriu, në thelb është e parealizueshme. Përballemi me një ftesë. Vizioni, qëllimi i jetës së re është një ftesë e cila gjendet mbi mundësitë tona! 
Prandaj dhe apostujt, kur dëgjuan mësimdhënien e Zotit e pyetën të dëshpëruar: Kush mund të shpëtojë (Mat 19;26). Në të vërtetë nuk është aspak e lehtë të mohosh një ideal të përditshëm jete me përkujdesjet e të përditëshmes, me kërkesat e të mirave materiale, me sigurinë, shijimin dhe të pranosh një ideal tjetër jete, i cili nuk na privon aspak përsosmërisht në qëllimin tonë. Bëhuni të sosur, sikundër dhe Ati im qiellor është i përsosur. Kjo botë me të gjitha mjetet e saj na thotë, të jesh i gëzuar, mos u shqetso ndiq rrugën e gjerë. Krishti në Ungjillin e tij thotë: Zgjidh rrugën e ngushtë, përpiqu dhe vuaj sepse kjo është rruga për të vetmen lumturi të vërtetë. Nëse Kisha nuk na ndihmon, si do të mundemi ta bëjmë këtë zgjedhje të frikëshme? Si mund të pendohemi dhe të kthehemi në premtimin e mrekullueshëm që na bëhet çdo vit për Pashkë? Pikërisht ky është momenti kur shfaqet Kreshma e Madhe. Kjo është dora e ndihmës, të cilën Kisha e shtrin drejt nesh. Është shkolla e pendimit e cila do të na japë fuqi të pranojmë Pashkën, jo si një rast i thjeshtë për të ngrënë, për të pirë, për tu prehur, por kryesisht si fund i të vjetrave që janë brenda nesh dhe si një hyrje tek e reja.
Në Kishën e vjetër, qëllimi kryesor i Kreshmës ishte të parapregatiteshin katikumenët, domethënë kandidatët e rinj për tu bërë të krishterë, për tu pagëzuar. Në atë kohë pagëzimi bëhej në vazhdim të Liturgjisë Hyjnore Ngjallësore. Por edhe tani që Kisha nuk pagëzon të krishterë në moshë të madhe, kuptimi kryesor i Kreshmës mbetet i njëjtë, pasi dhe nëse jemi të pagëzuar, ajo që humbim shpesh dhe e tradhëtojmë është pikërisht ajo çka morrëm në Pagëzim. Kështu Pashka për ne është kthimi i përvitshëm në pagëzimi dhe si rrjedhojë Kreshma është parapregatitësi ynë për këtë kthim - përpjekja e ngadaltë por intensive për të realizuar përfundimisht Kalimin tonë d.m.th Pashkën tonë në jetën e re më Krishtin. Sikundër do të shohim shërbesat e adhurimit të Kreshmës ruajnë edhe sot karakteristikën e tyre katekizuese dhe pagëzimore. Kjo nuk ndodh sepse ruajnë tipin e vjetër, por sepse është diçka e gjallë dhe thelbësore për ne. Prandaj çdo vit Kreshma e Madhe dhe Pashka janë edhe një herë akoma zbulimi dhe ndërgjegjësimi për atë çfarë u bëmë nëpërmjet pagëzimit tonë, vdekje dhe ngjallje. 
Një udhëtim, një pelegrinazh! Pasi fillojmë dhe bëjmë hapin e parë në Harmolipi hidhërimn e gëzuar të Kreshmës së Madhe shohim destinacionin. Është gëzimi i ndriçimit, është hyrja në lavdinë e Mbretërisë, vizioni i parashijimt të Pashkës, i cili e bën hidhërimin e Kreshmës së Madhe gëzim, dritë dhe një përpjekje shpirtërore. Nata mund të jetë e errët dhe e madhe, por në gjithë gjerësinë e rrugës një agim mistik dhe rrezatues duket të ndritë në horizont. Mos na turpëro në pritjen tonë Njeridashës.	
_Perktheu M,V.S_

----------


## Matrix

Shtate jave para dites se Pashkes se Madhe (kete vit ne 04-Prill-2010) fillon periudha e Kreshmeve te Medha (kete vit ne 15-Shkurt-2010), nje periudhe agjerimi dhe reflektimesh per cdo besimtar orthodhoks. Kjo periudhe ka ne qender bashke-udhetimin me Krishtin per ne Kryq dhe Ringjallje.Gjate kesa kohe, mire eshte qe temat ne nen-forumin orthodhoks te pasqyrojne sa me mire frymen e perulesise dhe reflektimit qe karakterizon kete periudhe.

Artikulli i meposhtem eshte marre nga faqja zyrtare e KOASH:

www.orthodoxalbania.org


*Shërbesat gjatë Kreshmës*


       Shërbesat ditore gjatë Kreshmës karakterizohen nga melodi të veçanta kreshmore të një karakteri pendimtar. Dyert e Bukura mbahen të mbyllura, për të treguar ndarjen e njeriut prej Mbretërisë së Perëndisë nga shkaku i mëkatit. Veshjet e Kishës janë të errëta, zakonisht në ngjyrë vjollcë. Gjithashtu edhe troparet ditorë kanë një karakter lutës, duke i kërkuar Perëndisë, me ndërmjetimet e shenjtorëve, të na mëshirojë ne mëkatarët.


       Në Shërbesën e Mëngjesit Aliluiat e gjata zëvëndësojnë psalmin Perëndia është Zoti... Psalmodia është e zgjeruar. Himnologjia i referohet përpjekjeve kreshmore. Në Mbrëmësoret, kemi si shtesë lexime të Shkrimit të Shenjtë prej Gjenezës dhe Fjalëve të Urta dhe në Shërbesën e Orës së Gjashtë prej Profetit Isaia. Këndimet e Apostullit dhe Ungjillit nuk bëhen, meqenëse nuk bëhen Mesha Hyjnore. 


       Gjatë gjithë Kreshmës, në të gjitha shërbesat thuhet Lutja e Shën Efrem Sirianit. Në këtë lutje i kërkohen Perëndisë veçanërisht ato virtyte, të cilat janë të nevojshme për jetën e krishterë.


*Zot dhe Mjeshtër i jetës sime, mos më jep frymë përtese, kureshtie, lavdidashje dhe kotësie.


Po falmë frymë urtësie, përunjësie, durimi dhe dashurie.


Vlerësomë, o Zot dhe Mbret, t’i shoh fajet e mia dhe të mos e gjykoj tim vëlla. Se i bekuar je në jetë të jetëve, Amin.*


       Shërbesa e Mbrëmësores që fillon periudhën e Kreshmës, quhet Mbrëmësorja e Faljes. Të krishterët në këtë shërbesë, i kërkojnë falje njëri-tjetrit për çdo faj të bërë me dashje apo pa dashje. Në shërbesat e Pasdarkës të javës së parë të kreshmës këndohet Kanoni i Shën Andreas së Kretës. Ky përbëhet nga disa seri vargjesh pendimtarë, të bazuar në temat biblike. Secilit varg populli i përgjigjet: Mëshiromë o Perëndi, mëshiromë. Ky kanon përsëritet në Mëngjesoren e së Enjtes të Javës së Pestë. Gjatë pesë javëve të para të Kreshmës, të premten në mbrëmje këndohet Himni Akathist, në nderim të Hyjlindëses. 


       E Shtuna e parë e Kreshmës së Madhe i kushtohet kujtimit të Shën Theodhor Tironit. E dyta, e treta dhe e katërta quhen Të Shtunat e Shpirtrave, meqenëse i janë kushtuar kujtimit të të vdekurve. Mesha Hyjnore e të Shtunës së Pestë bëhet për nderim të Hyjlindëses. 


       Gjatë të Shtunave të Shpirtrave himnet liturgjike luten universalisht për gjithë të fjeturit dhe gjatë Mëngjesoreve për të vdekurit, të quajtura parastasis ose panikida, të vdekurit përmenden me emra. Në Meshën Hyjnore janë shtuar litani dhe lutje dhe këndimet nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë iu referohen të vdekurve dhe shpëtimit të tyre prej Krishtit. 


       Dita e shtunë, edhe gjatë përiudhës jokreshmore, është dita për kujtimin e të vdekurve. Kjo, sepse e Shtuna, Dita e Sabatit, është dita kur Perëndia bekoi për jetën në këtë botë. Por, për shkak të mëkatit, kjo ditë tani simbolizon të gjithë jetën tokësore, të përmbushur natyralisht në vdekjen. Madje edhe Krishti, Zoti, u shtri i vdekur në Ditën e Sabatit, "duke pushuar nga të gjitha veprat e tij" dhe "duke shkelur vdekjen me vdekje". Kështu, në Kishën e Krishtit të Dhiatës së Re, e Shtuna u bë dita për kujtimin e të vdekurve dhe për t’u lutur për shpëtimin e tyre të përjetshëm.

----------


## Rroni01

Urimet me te perzemerta te gjithe besimtareve te Krishtere fillimin e Kreshmeve dhe Pervujteria dhe Shenjteria qofshin gjithmone qellimi dhe realizimi i Lumturise te jetes Tuaj.
Urime Urime.

----------


## Rroni01

> Ka filluar te henen me 19 shkurt 2007 Kreshma e Madhe per gjithe te krishteret orthodhokse ne bote. Kreshma do te zgjasi deri diten e pashkes, 8 prill 2007.
> 
> Kreshmim te lehte.
> Albo


Jo vetem per te krishteret orthodhokse... por edhe per ata katolike dhe krishtere ne pergjithesi.
Urime

----------


## Albo

Sot fillon Kreshma e Madhe per te gjithe besimtaret orthodhokse.

----------


## Hamza !

Urime per gjithe ju qe festoni kete feste.

----------

